# Weekly Competition 2022-20



## Mike Hughey (May 17, 2022)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U' R F' U2 R' U2 R' U' R2 U R
*2. *R' F U' R U2 F2 R U' R U' R'
*3. *U' R' F R U R' U2 R F' R' U'
*4. *R2 U' F' R' U' R' F U' F R U
*5. *F' U' F U' F U' F R U R' U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 R' B R2 F D2 B L2 D2 R2 B R' D2 L2 U' F2 D' F L2 U
*2. *U2 R2 U' L' B2 L U2 R' U2 R' F2 B' L R2 B2 U R' B2 U
*3. *U' B R' B D' L' D' R' U D' B2 L2 D R2 L2 D R' F' D
*4. *D R' B2 D' B R2 B' U2 F' D2 B2 R B R2 U' F' L2 B2
*5. *F2 R F' U L2 F' L2 F2 D2 F' D2 U' R' F L F2 U F

*4x4x4*
*1. *B2 D' B' D2 B2 D2 R2 B' R2 D2 B2 L' D L U R F' D' R Fw2 U Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 L Fw2 L Fw2 D L2 D Fw2 F' D Fw B' U2 D2 Rw U2 Rw2 Fw Uw2 B' U
*2. *F' L' B L2 D2 F U2 L2 R2 F' U2 L2 R F' D' B2 D R' B Fw2 R D' Fw2 U L2 Fw2 L' U2 F2 R2 Uw2 Fw' Uw2 D F' L U' R2 Rw' B2 Uw' U' Rw
*3. *F D U2 R2 F' L2 B' L2 F' U2 B U' R F D F2 U2 B' U2 Rw2 B' R Uw2 U2 L F' Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 R B' R Uw' Fw2 L' Uw R F Fw' L B Rw' F
*4. *R2 F2 L' U R' L' B2 F2 R' D2 L' B2 D F D B' R' D2 B Fw2 D' L' Fw2 D' B2 R2 Uw2 D R Fw2 F2 R' Fw' L' B U Fw2 Uw' Fw' Uw' Fw2 B' U Fw'
*5. *F2 D F2 R D2 L' F2 L2 B2 L D2 F' L F' L' F' D2 U' L Fw2 L' Uw2 D Rw2 Fw2 B2 U2 Fw2 R D' L2 U2 Fw' U L D Fw U2 F' Rw U' Rw B2 Rw D2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Bw2 Dw' U' Fw' R2 F2 Uw2 Rw2 Bw L Bw Dw' Fw2 Dw Uw' R D Lw' Uw2 L' Uw2 Dw' Rw' U B U' Lw2 U' B Uw' L D F B Lw B' Bw2 R D2 Dw2 B2 L2 Bw U B2 Bw Uw' R U L2 R2 Bw D2 Lw L' Fw' B' R Rw' Dw'
*2. *L' Lw Uw2 Dw2 Lw Dw2 Rw' Dw2 F2 L' Dw' Fw' R Uw' Fw Uw Fw Uw2 Rw D' L Uw B' Rw' D F2 U' Bw' Uw' U' L Rw2 Lw' R F2 Rw D U2 Lw Dw U' Rw2 Lw' Dw2 Rw' U' Bw' Uw2 Lw2 F2 R' L' Fw L R2 Fw2 Lw' R2 D' U'
*3. *Lw L R2 D2 Bw R' L U2 Rw2 Lw2 Fw Uw2 U' Bw Fw' Uw' Fw2 Rw B Fw L B' D2 Lw B2 R' Bw2 Dw2 D B' Rw' L' Bw2 Fw U' D' Lw' R' D2 Bw' F2 Dw U' Lw' U2 Dw2 F2 Fw R2 U' D2 Bw' U2 B Bw' U2 Fw Bw' U' Uw2
*4. *Bw Rw2 Dw2 Rw2 R2 L' Lw U' Bw2 L2 Dw U' Fw' Lw Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 L' R Dw2 F2 Lw2 F2 Lw Rw' L R' B2 R2 Bw2 Uw' B L Fw' F Dw' Fw B L U' L' B2 D Lw Dw' D' Rw2 D Uw' R' D' Bw' F2 D' B Bw Rw' Lw' L R2
*5. *D' F2 R' D2 U R U2 D Bw2 Fw' D Fw' B' Lw F2 L2 D' Uw2 Bw' B2 D' Uw' Dw' L Dw Uw2 D L2 U' L' Lw' Fw' Rw U Uw2 Rw U2 R Dw L' F2 Lw2 U2 B Rw B' Fw2 F U L Dw' F' Fw U' Fw' B' U D' Rw Lw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *U' F2 Rw' 3Fw' D2 Uw' U L' 3Uw B' U Rw' 3Fw 3Uw2 Lw2 L' R' D Dw2 Fw R2 3Rw' L Dw' L2 Lw2 Dw' Uw Bw' R' F' Rw' Uw2 D B2 Bw 3Fw F Lw' Fw' Uw' Lw' F2 3Rw' L Fw 3Rw2 U Fw2 Lw' Dw' F Lw B U Bw2 Lw2 Dw D L2 B' Fw' D Bw2 Rw2 R Fw2 3Fw F' Lw' L2 3Rw2 R' D' Bw Rw2 B' R' L Fw
*2. *B' L' B R2 Uw D2 U2 Bw2 D' Dw2 R2 3Uw2 F' D2 Dw 3Uw B2 Fw2 3Fw D' Bw' B' 3Uw2 Lw' L2 U' Lw' Dw R2 Rw2 F Bw2 3Rw' Rw' Dw' Bw' 3Rw' L Dw2 Bw' L' 3Rw' F' 3Uw2 Fw2 U' Uw' Lw2 B2 3Fw Dw2 Lw Fw' L 3Rw Rw' B Bw' L2 R2 Uw L' Bw Dw' 3Rw2 B' F2 3Uw2 F D 3Uw' R2 Bw2 Lw' Dw' Fw' Bw2 D2 L' F2
*3. *Fw' R2 U2 L2 Fw2 3Rw2 U D' L' R' Uw' R Dw2 U' Lw2 3Rw Uw2 3Uw' Rw D2 Uw L' Lw F2 Lw2 3Rw B2 Lw Rw' Dw' Uw Bw2 R' Rw2 3Uw 3Rw' F2 U2 Fw' U' Rw' 3Rw D Lw2 B' Bw Fw2 D2 L' Bw 3Rw Uw Fw2 Dw2 3Rw 3Uw' Lw' Fw Lw' Fw' R' Lw' 3Rw' L 3Uw Lw' Dw R L D2 B Uw Lw U D2 Bw Fw2 Uw' U 3Rw'
*4. *3Rw2 Lw' U2 B2 Fw2 Bw2 Dw2 B2 Bw2 L' R Rw2 F' Lw' B2 R2 L2 D' B2 U' 3Rw' Fw F 3Fw U' L2 Fw Lw R2 L' D Uw U' Lw L2 Rw 3Uw R' Dw D2 L Bw2 R 3Fw Dw2 Fw' R Uw Rw Fw' B U2 3Rw2 Uw' U2 3Rw L' Lw2 R2 U Uw2 Dw R2 3Fw Fw2 R2 Lw' F2 U2 3Rw2 U' L2 Uw2 3Fw2 B2 Uw' L D2 Rw2 Lw2
*5. *U2 Bw2 B' F' Rw2 Fw' 3Uw Rw' L2 3Fw2 D R2 3Rw2 Bw U2 Fw2 F Lw2 Rw' Uw' Dw' L2 Uw B 3Fw' D2 Dw Lw L2 Bw2 B 3Fw Rw Lw' D2 B2 3Rw R D' 3Rw2 D 3Uw' 3Fw' D2 3Rw F2 Bw' Uw' Bw D2 Bw Dw2 B' 3Rw2 R2 Bw2 Uw2 Bw2 Dw' R' Fw' 3Rw Fw' F Uw2 L' 3Fw' Lw' Dw' D 3Uw L U' 3Rw' D' Lw' Bw D R' Fw2

*7x7x7*
*1. *Fw L Uw' 3Lw Rw' F2 U' Rw L' Bw' F' 3Fw' R' Lw 3Fw B2 L2 Lw 3Fw2 F' Dw' L2 Lw2 Dw' B' F' R2 3Uw 3Bw' D2 3Rw2 B 3Fw' R' Rw2 3Dw2 3Fw Rw B Fw2 3Rw' 3Fw' Rw' Uw R' F' Dw F L2 3Rw2 U Lw' D2 3Uw' Fw 3Lw2 Rw2 Bw' L' F' 3Dw' 3Fw' L' U L2 3Bw2 3Fw2 Fw2 3Rw 3Uw2 Dw D F2 U2 Uw' 3Dw' D 3Rw' 3Fw2 3Rw' Rw2 3Fw' U' Dw2 3Rw2 3Lw 3Dw Fw' 3Fw2 L B2 Fw D Uw' 3Lw2 F2 B 3Dw Fw2 U'
*2. *3Dw2 Rw R B' U 3Bw' B2 3Lw R2 Fw L 3Bw Lw Uw F' Lw' 3Uw' 3Bw2 3Rw2 Bw2 Fw2 3Dw2 3Uw 3Bw F2 Fw 3Rw2 D F 3Lw' 3Rw' 3Bw 3Rw 3Fw2 Fw' 3Lw2 Dw F2 Fw2 U' R' Rw' 3Fw2 3Bw 3Lw2 Uw Bw2 R2 3Uw Fw2 L' Fw 3Rw' Fw' L' F 3Uw' R2 Uw2 3Uw2 Dw2 L2 Bw 3Lw' 3Uw2 3Bw' 3Fw2 R F2 R 3Dw2 L Bw 3Rw D 3Rw' U Fw 3Rw' 3Uw L' R 3Dw2 3Lw2 Dw2 3Uw2 L' U2 F2 3Bw2 Uw2 3Uw' U2 3Rw' 3Uw Uw2 F 3Rw R' 3Fw
*3. *3Lw Lw2 Rw Dw' 3Uw2 D2 3Fw R F' Fw' D' 3Lw 3Uw2 F2 R2 U2 Rw D2 3Lw' Dw2 3Uw' B' 3Rw Fw2 Uw F' B' L D2 Uw2 Bw Fw' Uw R' U2 D 3Bw' 3Rw' D2 Uw2 F' 3Rw Dw2 Fw2 3Bw2 Bw2 D2 B U' Uw F2 U Rw Uw2 3Bw2 Uw2 Fw2 L2 Bw 3Rw Bw' 3Dw' Uw' 3Fw2 3Rw Fw2 R2 F U 3Uw2 Bw R2 3Fw F2 U' 3Fw2 Uw L B2 3Uw' Fw' Rw 3Rw2 L' F L 3Rw Rw' U2 3Rw R2 D2 U 3Bw 3Lw F B Dw' 3Bw2 R
*4. *Bw' 3Rw' Rw 3Fw' Fw2 3Bw R F 3Fw B' Fw2 R D 3Rw2 F Rw' 3Rw' 3Uw2 Fw Uw' 3Lw2 Fw' Bw2 B Uw Lw' D2 3Dw 3Bw2 3Fw D2 3Dw Fw' B2 Rw' 3Bw' R' F' U' 3Dw' Fw' 3Uw 3Rw2 Uw Dw2 B 3Rw B' F2 L U Uw2 D' Fw' Rw2 F2 3Rw' B Fw2 3Fw' Rw2 3Uw' 3Dw' B2 Bw' Fw' 3Lw U' F 3Rw' L2 B Rw2 3Bw Dw2 R Fw2 L Lw' B L2 F' B' 3Rw 3Fw' F' Dw Rw2 Uw' Lw2 3Lw2 U2 3Fw' F 3Dw Dw' Bw Fw' Uw Fw2
*5. *D' Fw2 R B L U Dw B 3Fw' Rw2 Lw2 Bw 3Dw' 3Rw 3Dw' U2 F' Bw' 3Bw2 Rw Bw Fw F' L' 3Lw' D2 Rw' Fw Bw F' 3Dw2 3Bw' U 3Fw2 R2 3Uw L2 Bw2 L 3Dw' 3Lw2 Rw2 3Uw U 3Bw2 3Fw 3Rw2 3Bw2 F Rw2 F Dw' F2 Lw2 Bw' 3Rw2 F' R2 Dw' 3Lw' D2 3Dw2 Lw' Bw 3Fw' U2 Dw' R 3Lw2 Lw 3Uw D2 Dw Bw2 Dw U 3Rw2 3Fw D2 Uw' L B 3Dw' D' L' 3Rw2 3Bw D2 B L2 F' R Bw F' 3Lw' F2 L2 3Rw' R' F'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R U' R2 U2 R U' F' R2 U2 R U2
*2. *R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' F R2 U'
*3. *R' F R U2 R F' R F' R' U R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 D R B2 U L2 F2 L' D B' R L2 F' U2 F2 R2 D2 F D2 R2 Fw Uw
*2. *F' L U' R2 U' B2 F2 D2 R2 L' B' R' U2 L' B2 U' B F' D Rw2 Uw
*3. *U R U D F' U' R2 D2 L D' F2 U B2 U' B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 Fw Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 D' U F D2 U2 F2 D B F2 L' D2 L' D2 L2 D2 B2 L2 Uw2 Rw2 L' B2 Uw2 U D R U Fw2 D2 R D2 Fw' U2 Rw2 D Uw Fw' L D' L2 F2 Rw B x2
*2. *R U B2 R U' B' D2 F' R2 U' L2 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 D' L' U Uw2 Rw2 L' U F2 U2 Fw2 D B2 U' L Fw D2 B' Rw2 B' Rw' U2 B Rw' Uw U' R z' y'
*3. *L' U R2 D F U2 B2 L D R F D2 F' D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 B D2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 F2 Uw2 Fw2 L' B2 F R2 Uw2 F U' B Uw L D' R2 Fw' Rw' Fw2 B' Uw Rw Uw2 B' z y

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' U Bw' Dw' B F' Dw' Uw' U2 R2 L2 Bw Dw2 Uw' F' Bw Uw Bw U2 L2 Fw' Uw' R2 D' Bw2 D' Bw2 B' D Lw2 U2 B2 Dw' R2 U' Bw Lw R' D' L Rw2 U2 Fw' Lw' L2 Fw L' Lw' D2 Fw R Rw' Dw' F2 Bw B2 U2 L' U2 3Rw2 3Uw2
*2. *Dw B' L' Bw' B' F R Rw2 U2 D2 F2 B' L F2 Bw L Rw Dw' B Fw2 D U L2 Bw' Rw2 Lw2 Fw' D' F Fw' Uw U Dw F2 B L2 U2 Bw' L2 B' Fw Lw Uw Bw B2 Uw Fw' Rw' Fw2 Lw' B Fw F' Rw' Fw2 R2 Dw Uw' F' B 3Rw' 3Uw'
*3. *L' U2 Dw2 R U' F' Rw Bw2 Fw D2 Bw' Rw' F' Fw' L Bw2 Fw R' Dw' U2 Rw2 Lw' B Bw Dw' L' D2 R2 Uw' F2 Lw' Rw R2 F2 Bw R Fw2 D' B Lw L2 D2 L Lw2 Fw' D Rw2 B D2 Dw2 Lw' L' Fw2 Bw' Uw Lw2 U' Fw Rw2 R' 3Fw 3Uw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3Rw2 Lw2 U' F' 3Uw' Dw 3Rw' R2 F2 L' Dw 3Rw2 D L' R2 B2 Dw' Rw Dw2 D 3Fw2 Lw D2 Uw 3Uw U 3Rw' F' Dw B Lw2 Fw Bw R2 Dw 3Fw' Rw Uw' 3Rw2 U2 R2 3Fw Lw' L2 D2 Bw' U' F' 3Rw2 L F2 3Rw2 L U Lw B F2 Uw 3Rw Rw' Bw D 3Uw2 Fw B' F2 3Fw' U' Dw2 Lw2 U' L2 D' U' B 3Fw' D' B F 3Rw' y2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *U 3Bw2 Dw2 D2 U2 3Dw' Bw2 Rw 3Lw' 3Bw2 3Rw2 D' R Uw 3Uw' Lw 3Bw 3Uw D' 3Lw F2 3Fw D2 F' Rw R D2 F' 3Dw' B 3Uw L Fw2 3Dw2 3Rw Bw 3Bw Dw2 Fw' Dw' 3Uw2 Lw' B 3Uw 3Bw Fw' 3Fw 3Rw2 Fw2 3Lw' 3Uw Rw D2 3Uw' Bw D' 3Lw U' R' D F2 3Dw2 U Dw' 3Fw U Fw2 3Lw Rw2 3Uw2 U' 3Rw2 3Fw' B 3Uw2 B' D 3Fw' 3Uw2 Bw2 Fw' F' 3Uw2 Bw Uw2 B2 3Rw' U2 R2 Rw' U R2 F' 3Uw' B' Dw2 Lw2 Rw' B' U2 x2 y'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L' D2 R2 F2 R' F2 D' B F' D' L2 B2 F' L2 B' U' B2 Rw'
*2. *L2 F2 U L' B2 U2 R2 B' R2 B2 U2 F' U F' R' D' B L2 B Rw Uw'
*3. *D2 F R' F U' F2 B2 L' U D2 R2 B2 L F2 R B2 F L Fw' Uw'
*4. *L2 B2 U' L D R L2 D' F' R2 L2 D2 F2 B' R2 F D2 B' R2 U Rw' Uw
*5. *L2 D R2 U B2 U2 L' B' L2 D2 R F' L D B2 D2 U F' Rw Uw2
*6. *B2 U' R2 U B2 D R' D' F R D B' U' R' B D L2 U2 Rw Uw2
*7. *D' F U L D2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 B' R2 L D U R F2 R2 D' Fw
*8. *R' D2 R2 D2 F U2 B2 L2 F' L U2 L2 F' U2 R' F2 D' L2 D2 Fw'
*9. *F2 L2 D2 B R2 F R2 D2 B2 U2 B D' R' B' D' L' U R2 B' U2
*10. *F' U2 B2 L' B' R D L2 F U2 F' U2 B' D2 R2 U2 F U' F' D2 Rw2 Uw'
*11. *B L2 R2 D2 F2 U L2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 R U L2 F2 D' R2 U2 Rw' Uw'
*12. *D L F2 D L2 U2 B F R2 B' L' D2 R U' F L2 F' Rw2
*13. *R2 F U2 L2 B D2 U2 F2 U B2 R' B F2 L2 U L2 F' U2 Fw Uw2
*14. *D L2 D2 L F2 U2 B2 U2 L U' B2 U' B R2 B U' B' D2 Rw2 Uw'
*15. *R F' R F2 L' F2 U2 R D2 U2 F' U2 R' U2 F U' L2 R' F' Rw2 Uw
*16. *L2 F2 R U R' F L F' R2 U2 B R2 D2 B2 L' U B' U Rw' Uw'
*17. *D' F' R U2 F' B' D R D B2 D2 B2 R2 L' D2 R D2 F2 L2 Uw
*18. *U F' D' L2 F R2 B F2 D2 F2 L' U' B R' B2 F2 R2 D2 Fw'
*19. *F' U2 B D' F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L' F R F2 D2 R' U' F Rw2
*20. *F R2 D' U2 L2 D2 U' F2 D B' L' U2 F2 R' U2 B' R' U L' Fw' Uw'
*21. *D B' L F2 R' B2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L' F2 L' U' L B D' L U2 Rw' Uw'
*22. *D' L' B' L' U R' F' U' B2 L2 U2 B' U2 D2 R' L2 U2 F' Rw' Uw
*23. *F L' U' R2 U2 B D2 R2 U2 F' R2 U2 L B' F2 R' B' F2 L R Fw' Uw2
*24. *R' U2 R' U B' R2 B U B U' B R2 U D2 R2 F2 B2
*25. *F D L' B R L2 U L' D F' R2 B' U2 F U2 D2 R2 L D' Fw' Uw
*26. *U' B' R U' F' D F D' F2 D B2 U2 R2 F' L2 B D2 L2 U2 Rw
*27. *R' F' D B' D2 R B2 L2 R2 D2 L F' D' R' B' F U2 R' Fw'
*28. *R F2 L2 U L2 U' R2 D B2 D' R U2 F2 L U L B L F D Rw'
*29. *R2 F2 D U2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D' R F' L2 D U' F L2 B' L' D Rw Uw2
*30. *F R2 U2 F2 U2 B' U2 B R2 F2 D B2 R' B2 R' B2 F' U' L B' Rw Uw2
*31. *D2 U2 F' U2 F R2 B2 R2 F U L' U B2 R' D2 B2 U L D2 Fw Uw
*32. *F U' F U2 D2 F' L' R2 U' L2 U D F2 U D2 F D2 B U2 Rw
*33. *D' F L2 U2 F' D2 B' D2 R2 F2 R' B R2 D L2 B D F2 R' Fw Uw'
*34. *U2 L' U F2 D2 F' U2 R' L2 B' D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 U F Rw2 Uw'
*35. *U L' F L2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D L2 R' F' R2 U R2 B' F' L B2 Rw' Uw2
*36. *R F' D' L' B' U2 F R D L2 B2 D F2 B2 L2 D' R2 D2 L2 Fw Uw
*37. *F' U R2 U' F' R2 L U L2 F2 U' D2 R2 D2 B D2 R D' Rw2 Uw'
*38. *F L D U2 F' L2 D2 F2 L2 F' L' B' L' D R2 B2 R2 F2 Rw2 Uw2
*39. *F' U2 F R2 U' B2 D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 R' B2 D' U' R2 U F L Fw' Uw2
*40. *U' L2 D' R L2 U' F U2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 B2 D2 L2 D' L' F2 Uw'
*41. *D' F2 U D2 F2 B' U R L2 D' L2 F2 L2 U' F2 R' D2 R' Fw Uw
*42. *L U2 L F2 L F2 D2 R2 D2 R' B' D2 B2 U F' L' R2 D2 F' Rw2 Uw2
*43. *D' R2 D R2 U' F2 R' U F2 U2 F' U B L U F R' D2 Fw Uw2
*44. *U' R' F D B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D F2 R2 D2 L B' D' F' U L B2 Rw2 Uw
*45. *B2 R' D L' B2 L2 B2 F2 L' U2 L2 B D U' L2 B' D' B F Uw2
*46. *B' L2 B2 U L2 D2 U F2 U' B2 F' R F2 U' L D B D' U2 Fw' Uw'
*47. *D2 R' D2 F D' R' B' U R2 U2 L2 U2 D B2 U' B L2 D B' Rw2 Uw'
*48. *R F B2 R U2 R D2 L R2 B2 L2 D F2 D' L U2 B' U' L U Fw'
*49. *B' R2 B' R L U R' B2 L' F2 U F2 U2 L2 B U2 D2 F' L2 B Rw' Uw
*50. *U B U D R2 F' U2 R2 B2 U' R' D B2 D' F2 U2 L2 D Fw' Uw2
*51. *R' B L F2 L2 D2 B2 L D2 B2 U2 R D R2 U F2 L D' B' R2 Fw' Uw
*52. *R' U2 R' U' D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B U2 L' U R2 F' R2 D F2 Rw Uw
*53. *L2 F' L F L' R' F2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R B2 D' U' L' D' B' D F' Rw Uw2
*54. *D F2 L2 F' L2 F2 U L2 B2 D2 R2 D' B' U2 L2 F' R' F' U2 Fw'
*55. *B' U2 F' D B2 F2 L' D2 L' U2 F2 L2 B' L2 F2 L' R' D2 U2 Rw Uw
*56. *D' R2 L' D2 F' D2 R' U D2 B2 U F2 R2 U L2 F2 R' B' D Rw' Uw'
*57. *U' R2 U F' L2 D2 F' D2 R2 F' L2 U B2 R D' L U B' R2 Fw' Uw2
*58. *L2 B' L' D2 B2 U B R' F B' R2 L2 B' D2 F L2 D2 U' F2 L Fw'
*59. *B' R F2 D U' L2 D' R2 U2 B' D2 B U L2 U2 L R' D Fw' Uw'
*60. *L D' B F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 U L D2 U R F L D' B U2 Rw2 Uw2
*61. *R B2 D U R2 U' B2 U B U' F' R' F L' B' L B2 U2 L' Uw'
*62. *B2 U' F' L U B2 D' F2 U L U2 F2 R2 L2 D2 B2 U' L2 B'
*63. *R' D R F R' B R L2 U L2 U2 D2 R' B2 L2 U2 R' D2 F' Rw Uw
*64. *R B' L2 U B' U2 D' R' F2 R' D2 F2 L U2 D2 B' D B2 R Uw'
*65. *F' U2 F2 R' B' U R' L D F' U L2 F2 R2 U' R2 D B2 U' Rw Uw'
*66. *D L D2 R2 F B' U R' B2 R' U2 F2 B2 R D2 R2 U2 D' Fw Uw2
*67. *B' D F R2 B L2 R2 B L2 U2 L2 U2 F' R' F2 L' D B F U' Fw Uw'
*68. *B L2 D' B' D F2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 F R' F2 R F L2 F' Rw2 Uw'
*69. *D2 U2 R F2 L' B2 R D2 L2 B2 U B' L2 R U2 F D2 U Rw
*70. *U' R B2 D' L2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R B F' R B2 L' F2 D' R Fw' Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R2 B2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 U2 L' D' F' D U' B D2 R2 B U L2
*2. *L F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D' U2 F R U' F2 L D F' U F2 D'
*3. *L U' D' F' U F R F L R2 U2 B' U2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U
*4. *L2 D R2 F2 B' R' F2 U B' R' F2 L' U2 B2 L' B2 L F D
*5. *U2 R B2 L F2 R' F2 D' R2 L U' F2 D2 B' R2 B U2 F U2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R' B2 L' B D L F L2 B2 D2 L U' R'
*2. *F L F' R B R2 U' L2 B' U' L2 U F2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 F
*3. *F2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 R2 B D' R D2 L F' U L2 U' B L
*4. *R F R2 L2 U' L' F' B' D F2 B2 R2 L' U2 D2 F2 U2 D2 L'
*5. *R2 D L2 B2 U F2 U F2 R2 D2 F L U2 B R' F2 D' B' R2 D'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F R2 L2 D B' U2 R L2 B L2 D2 B2 L' D2 F2 R' B2 R D'
*2. *U2 B' U2 F' D2 L2 B' D2 R' U' R2 D L' D2 L' R2 B D B2
*3. *B D2 R B2 L' U2 R' F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L' D F L B L' U
*4. *R2 F2 D2 L2 F' U2 R2 D2 L2 U' B R' D L2 F U2 L' F L'
*5. *D B2 U2 L2 U B2 D2 R2 U' L2 F' U' R B' R2 F' L' U F'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D' F' L2 F L2 B D2 R2 B2 U' B U' B D R F2 U2 R U R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L F' R2 F' R2 F' L2 F2 L2 D L' F' L' B2 R' D B2 F' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L2 F L2 D2 F2 L2 B' L2 D F R2 U2 F R2 B U2 B2 L D R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R U' F' U' R' U2 R' F U2 R' U'
*3. *R2 U R2 U' L2 U L2 F' D' L B2 R2 D R' F R' B' D2 F
*4. *F' U F' U F2 L' U2 F' R D F2 U' L2 D2 F2 B2 D R2 Uw2 L Fw2 L D Fw2 L' U2 Fw2 F2 U L' Fw' Rw2 B R B U' L' Fw' Rw' F2 Rw Uw

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U F' U' R U R' U2 F' U2 R U'
*3. *U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D B2 F2 U F' D' B2 D L' B' L2 F2 D' L U2
*4. *B' L' F' U2 B F U2 F' L2 U2 B D L' D2 U L' U F' Rw2 Fw2 R2 B L D2 Fw2 F' U2 Rw2 L Fw2 F Uw R Fw2 F' Uw2 F' Rw' F2 Uw' Fw2 Uw' F' D'
*5. *D' Uw Lw' Dw' Fw F' Bw2 Lw D Rw' Fw Dw' Lw Fw2 Dw' D2 Fw' Lw R D' F2 Uw F' Dw Uw' Bw' D2 U' Fw2 F2 U Bw' Dw' Fw' L Dw2 Lw U2 Lw2 Bw' R2 Fw2 R' U B R Dw' Rw' D2 F2 U' Lw Dw2 Rw2 F' D Dw' R D' Rw'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U' R F' U2 F' R' U R' U F R
*3. *U' F B' U L' F U2 R F2 D' F2 R2 L2 U2 L U2 B
*4. *U' F' D2 R2 B R2 U' R B2 L' B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 L' D2 B L Rw2 Uw2 U' R Fw2 U Rw2 B2 Uw2 L U L U' Fw R U' B U2 Uw Rw' F Uw' Rw' R2 U'
*5. *D2 R' U L2 Bw Lw' L2 Fw2 Lw2 Uw' R' U' B' F2 Dw F' Uw' L Lw Uw2 Rw' Uw' D' L Lw' Bw R2 F L2 Lw Rw2 Bw' Uw Fw' D2 F2 B' Fw2 Bw2 Lw' Dw' Lw2 Bw Rw D2 Uw Fw B' Rw B Dw2 R Bw2 Rw Uw2 R Rw Lw F2 L'
*6. *Dw B2 Bw2 D2 3Rw2 3Uw' D2 3Rw' L' 3Uw' D B2 Fw F Lw' Uw2 Rw' Dw' 3Uw Bw Uw2 3Rw2 Bw U R U B' Uw2 Lw2 Bw2 D2 3Rw2 3Fw L' B2 Rw 3Fw2 Dw Lw' 3Rw2 F' L' F U' Fw 3Fw2 R D2 L 3Uw2 R' Rw2 3Fw2 L' 3Rw Lw2 F' D2 Fw2 Lw2 R2 3Rw2 Fw2 Bw' 3Uw' 3Fw' 3Uw Lw Bw2 Rw 3Uw2 R Dw2 Lw2 B Bw2 Lw D2 Bw' 3Rw

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U R' U2 F U2 F R U R2 U' R
*3. *D L D2 B' R U L U' R2 B2 U2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 U B' D' L
*4. *U' L2 D2 B2 R2 B U2 R2 F' R2 D2 B' L2 D' F2 L' B2 U B' R' F2 Rw2 F' R F2 R Fw2 Uw2 B' Rw2 B' Rw2 Uw L2 Uw R' Fw2 B2 Rw' D2 Rw2 L Fw' L B'
*5. *Uw' R' Rw2 B' Bw Fw Lw F2 U Fw U2 F2 Uw Dw' U Fw2 U2 L2 R2 Uw2 Bw' D U' R Rw Bw2 D2 R2 Uw' Lw' Bw' Uw' F' Lw' Rw' Uw U R Fw2 L Bw' D' B' F Fw' Dw2 F D F B U2 Dw2 L Lw Uw B L' Dw2 Bw Dw'
*6. *3Rw Rw Fw 3Rw F' L Fw' Rw2 Dw' Rw' R Fw' R Fw' Dw2 Bw2 3Fw2 Uw' D' Rw B' Fw U Bw 3Uw' D' F R U2 L 3Uw L Rw2 Dw' U Bw L' U2 F 3Uw L 3Uw2 Rw' B2 Bw' D' R 3Rw2 Lw' Bw 3Rw2 3Fw 3Rw Uw' 3Rw' Dw Uw' Fw D2 3Fw2 B2 L 3Rw U 3Fw Bw2 Fw F Rw 3Rw B2 Uw' 3Fw' B R Dw2 3Rw L' Lw D2
*7. *3Bw2 D' L Rw 3Rw2 U2 3Rw2 Lw2 Fw F2 U' Rw 3Fw2 3Bw2 Bw' Rw 3Fw2 Uw' Rw Dw2 U2 3Fw2 B 3Bw Rw Lw2 D 3Bw U R B F 3Fw R2 3Lw2 Rw' Bw B' L' 3Dw2 D B2 Fw2 D' Bw2 R2 3Rw2 Dw2 3Fw 3Uw U' L 3Dw2 3Uw2 Rw' L' 3Uw 3Dw2 3Bw' F B2 D B2 D2 3Bw Fw' Uw' D L' Uw B' Rw' L2 Bw2 Dw 3Bw' L2 3Lw 3Bw 3Dw' D2 Bw' B2 D F 3Dw2 L2 3Fw 3Rw 3Lw' 3Bw2 B2 3Lw B2 3Fw' D Lw2 3Lw' 3Bw' Lw'

*Clock*
*1. *UR5+ DR4- DL2- UL3- U2+ R0+ D1+ L4+ ALL1+ y2 U3- R0+ D6+ L5- ALL4- UR DR DL
*2. *UR3- DR2- DL3+ UL4- U5+ R0+ D6+ L3+ ALL4+ y2 U2+ R5- D2+ L3+ ALL3+ UR DR DL
*3. *UR3- DR2+ DL1- UL2- U3- R1- D5- L3- ALL3- y2 U2- R1+ D5+ L4+ ALL3+ UR DR DL
*4. *UR2- DR3+ DL4+ UL4+ U5- R1- D6+ L4- ALL4+ y2 U5+ R2+ D2- L2- ALL3- DR DL
*5. *UR2- DR5+ DL3- UL4- U0+ R2+ D0+ L2- ALL3+ y2 U2- R4+ D1- L4+ ALL1- UR DL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B' L' B R' U' B L B' L' B' R u l' b'
*2. *R U' L' U' B' L' U' L' U B R' l' r
*3. *B U' L R B' U' B' R L R' B u' l r b
*4. *U' B U R' B' U L U R U B' u' r' b'
*5. *L U L' U B' R B' L R' L R' l b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(4,3) / (-3,3) / (2,-1) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-2) / (-4,0) / (3,-2) / (3,-2) / (4,0) / (-4,0)
*2. *(1,0) / (-1,-1) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (-5,-5) / (5,0) / (3,0) / (-5,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-4) / (1,-2) / (4,-1) / (-2,0)
*3. *(0,2) / (-3,0) / (-2,1) / (3,-3) / (-4,-4) / (1,-3) / (3,0) / (2,0) / (6,-2) / (0,-4) / (1,-4) / (-4,0)
*4. *(4,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,-1) / (1,-2) / (3,0) / (2,-1) / (0,-2) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (1,-4) / (-2,0) / (6,0)
*5. *(-2,0) / (6,3) / (-4,-1) / (3,-3) / (4,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,-2) / (6,-4) / (-3,0) / (3,-4) / (-4,0) / (0,-5)

*Skewb*
*1. *L B L' B' R' B R U' L U B'
*2. *B L R' L' U R' U R' U' L' B
*3. *L U L' U R' U B U L' U' L'
*4. *B L R' B L' R L' R' L' B' R
*5. *L R U L' R' B U' R' B' R' B'

*KiloMinx*
*1. *flip F' R U L2' BL' L BL2' flip U2' R F2 U2' BR2 BL' L2 F2' R U2 R' F R U F' R2 F R' F2'
*2. *L F2 R BR' U2 R' L flip BR U2' R2 L' U L' BL2 F' R F R F R' U2 F2 U2 R2' F' U
*3. *R2 BL2 flip F2 L' U R2' F2 U' flip U2' L2' BL2' U2 L' BL' BR U2 F2 U2' R2' F2 U2' R2 F R F2' U2'
*4. *R2 flip U F' U R2' L' U L' U2 flip R U BR2' U BL2 U2 L' U2' F2' R' U2' R2 F2 R F2 U F' U R2'
*5. *flip R2 U F2' L2' U R F2' flip U' BL L2' BR U BL BR U2 F' R2 F2 R2' F2 R' U2 R' U2 F'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U2 R U' R2 F U' F' R U R2 F
*3. *U2 F L2 D2 B L2 F2 R2 F' D2 R D L D U2 B' F2 D2 R' U
*4. *B U F L2 U2 F' R2 B' U2 B2 F D' B' L' F' D' B' U B Fw2 D R' Fw2 U L' U2 Rw2 F2 Uw2 F2 B2 U Fw' U2 L F' D2 Rw Uw B' Rw2 Fw' Uw' D2 B
*5. *F L2 Lw' Rw2 Fw D2 Dw2 Rw D2 Dw Rw' L Lw' Fw Lw2 Fw2 B' U' Lw' Fw2 F' Bw2 Dw Fw2 Rw Uw' Fw' Uw2 Dw U D Bw Rw2 Fw' B' Bw' L' Lw2 U2 B2 R2 U2 B F' U' R2 U' F2 Dw Uw' Fw L2 Lw2 Uw Lw R2 B2 R' B U2
*OH. *L F2 R D2 L2 R B2 U2 F2 U' L D' U R2 B' U2 B F
*Clock. *UR5- DR3+ DL5- UL3+ U6+ R5- D2- L1- ALL5- y2 U1+ R2- D2+ L2- ALL4- UL
*Mega. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *L' U' B U' R' B L B' R L B u l' b
*Square-1. *(0,5) / (3,3) / (0,-3) / (-2,-5) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-2,0) / (-3,-3) / (-1,0) / (-4,0) / (0,-2) / (6,0) / (0,-4)
*Skewb. *B L R' L U' R' L U R U' L'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *L' F' R' r' R' B L' l b' B' L R B' L F' R F'
*2. *b' l' L F' f' F r' f' B' R B' F L' R' F' L' R
*3. *F R' r' b' r' L R' B R' F R B L R
*4. *l f' F l' b f' l r R' B' L B' L' B F'
*5. *B' R b l b' f l' r' b' L' R' F' R' B' F L'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Rw' Bw U Bw L Rw U' R Uw L R Lw' Bw Lw Bw Rw Lw' Bw Rw u l'
*2. *Bw Rw U' B Lw' R Uw L R B Uw Lw Bw Lw Bw Lw' Rw Bw u l
*3. *Lw R' Bw Uw' R B' Uw' L' Rw' U' Bw' Lw' Rw Uw' Rw' Lw Rw u l'
*4. *Uw L' Rw U Bw U Rw' Bw U' R B Rw' Lw Uw Bw Uw' Rw' Bw' u r b'
*5. *Bw' L Bw' B Uw R Bw U' L Uw B Bw Uw' Bw' Lw' Bw' Lw Rw r'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U L D R3 D L D R U L3 U R2 D2 L U L U R U R D2 L U R2 D L3 U2 R D R2 D L D L U2 L D2 R
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R2 U3 R D3 L U2 L D L U R D R2 U L U L D L D R2 U2 L D3 R U L D L U R U R2
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R D R U R D L U3 R D2 L U R U L2 D R U L D3 R U3 L D2 L D R U L U
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R D R U L D L U2 R D R2 U2 L D L U R D2 R U2 L D L D2 R2 U L U L D L U2 R D3 R U2 L
*5. * D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 D R U2 L3 D3 R U R D L U R U R U L2 D L D R3 U2 L D L D R U L2 D2 R U2 L

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R2 F D2 U2 F' U2 F' D2 F L2 D' L D' L F2 L' B' U' F R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L2 B2 D B2 F2 D U R D2 U' R B' U' F' U2 L R' U' B2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U2 B R U B2 D' B2 L' F2 D2 B L2 D2 F2 U2 B D2 B' R2 B2 R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F D2 R' F' D2 F2 U2 F' D2 F' R2 U2 D' B U F' L2 F2 R U2 F2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F D F2 L' D2 U2 B2 L' D2 L B' R2 U' B2 F L2 B' D2 U' F2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *F2 L B2 R L2 U2 B' D R' U' D' B R2 F R2 F2 U2 R2
*2. *B R2 D B D R2 D R' U2 B2 L D2 L B2 R U2 R' D' R D2
*3. *F' L2 R2 B' D2 R2 B' F2 D2 R2 L' D' U2 B2 F D2 U' R' U
*4. *F2 D2 B' U D' B2 L U2 L2 B U2 F D2 L2 F' U2 D R2 U2
*5. *L2 R2 U2 B' R2 B' D2 F L' D' R' U L' B U F R B' D'

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UB UR UL UB UR UB UL UB UL UB RF UR UF UB UL UB LB UL UF UR UF UR RB UB UR UL UF LF UL UF LB UB LB RB UB DL LB DL LB DR RB UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF LB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UF+2 LF UF-2 DB+2 DR RF+ DB-2 DL+ DF+2 RF UR UB-2 RF+2 DL+
*2. * UF UB UR UL UF UR UB UR UF UR UF UR UL UF UR LB UL UF UR UB RF UR UF UB UL UB UL LB RF UF RB UR RF LF UL LF UL UF UB RB LF UF RF UR LF DB LB UL RB DF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB DB RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RF DR UB- DR- RB UB+ DR+ DB+ RB UR- RF-2 DB- LB+2 UB+2
*3. * UL UB UL UB UR UF UR UL UF UR UL LB RF UF RF UF UR UF UL UB UR LF UF UR UB UL RB UR LF UL UB LF DL LB DB LB DF LF UL DR UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL DR UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DL DR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF UR+2 UB UR- LB-2 DB+2 LB+2 LF+ DB-2 DL LF
*4. * UF UL UF UL UB UL UF UR UF UB UL UB LB UL UF UR UB UR RF UR UF UL UB UL UF UB LB RF RB UR UF LF UL LB LF UL UF UB UR UB LB DR RF DB RB UR DF RF UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB LB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UF DL DB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DL DF UR- DF- RF UR+ DF+ UF UL+ UB UL+2 UF+2 LF RB- UR+ UF DB RB+ DL+ LB+2 DL LB-2 RB- UR UF+ UR+2 DF+
*5. * UF UR UF UB UR UF UR UL UF UB UR UB UR UL UB LB UL RF UF UR UF UB LB UB UR LB RF UR RF RB UR RB UR UB UL UF RB LF UL UB UR UB RF DL DB LB UL DL DR RB DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UB UB+ UR UB+2 UL+2 RF- UF+ UL+ UF- DL+ LB UB DL LB UB+

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *U L' R' F R L' U' R' F R L' U' L' U L' R' F' L' F L R L F' L' F' R' U R' U L R' L' F' D' R F' R U' BL' F'
*2. *F' R' F L' U L R' F' L' U L U F L F' L' U' R' F L U' F' L' U' L U' R' F' R' L' U R' B BR F' BL' D' R F'
*3. *R BR' D' F' D F BR R F' D' F' D' BR' D' BR' R' BR' F' U F L' U R' F' R' L' R' L' R' F' BR D' L' BR' BL D' BR D'
*4. *L' R' U' R U L BR' D' F' D F BR F' R' U L F L' F' U F' R' F' L' U' L R' L U' F R' D' BR U' B R' D B BR
*5. *R' F R' F L F L U L U R U F R F' R U' L F R L F' L U' F L' R' F R' BR D' L' F' D' BL BR


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 24, 2022)

Results for week 20: Congratulations to Ash Black, Sean Hartman, and RP_Cubed!

*2x2x2*(172)
1.  0.98 Legomanz
2.  1.20 Yo123
3.  1.44 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  1.47 Charles Jerome
5.  1.51 Luke Garrett
6.  1.62 leomannen
7.  1.67 RP_Cubed
8.  1.68 darrensaito
9.  1.78 ExultantCarn
10.  1.90 Caíque crispim
11.  1.91 BradyCubes08
11.  1.91 Ash Black
13.  1.99 asacuber
14.  2.01 Brendyn Dunagan
14.  2.01 JackPfeifer
16.  2.02 tsutt099
17.  2.05 TipsterTrickster 
18.  2.13 Zeke Mackay
19.  2.29 Imsoosm
20.  2.30 alyzsnyzs
20.  2.30 Tues
22.  2.39 TheDubDubJr
23.  2.41 CornerTwisted
24.  2.51 DhruvA
24.  2.51 TheCubingAddict980
26.  2.70 gsingh
27.  2.72 Sean Hartman
28.  2.75 fun at the joy
29.  2.77 V Achyuthan
30.  2.78 parkertrager
30.  2.78 Hayden Ng
32.  2.79 BradenTheMagician
33.  2.81 midnightcuberx
34.  2.89 zSquirreL
34.  2.89 DistanceRunner25
36.  2.92 edsch
37.  2.93 Nuuk cuber
38.  2.95 any name you wish
39.  2.96 Kacper Jędrzejuk
39.  2.96 tJardigradHe
41.  3.00 baseballjello67
42.  3.03 Christopher Fandrich
43.  3.04 Dream Cubing
44.  3.05 Liam Wadek
45.  3.17 DGCubes
45.  3.17 cuberkid10
47.  3.18 jeff1867
48.  3.21 EvanWright1
49.  3.29 agradess2
50.  3.31 Antto Pitkänen
50.  3.31 Calcube
52.  3.38 Triangles_are_cubers
53.  3.55 Carter Bitz
53.  3.55 James Chang
53.  3.55 Chris Van Der Brink
56.  3.57 wearephamily1719
57.  3.59 Shaun Mack
57.  3.59 yijunleow
59.  3.62 qaz
60.  3.71 beabernardes
61.  3.72 Aleksandar Dukleski
62.  3.73 MCuber
63.  3.79 stanley chapel
64.  3.80 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
65.  3.81 weatherman223
66.  3.82 Sub1Hour
67.  3.84 Fred Lang
68.  3.87 Calumv 
68.  3.87 Icecube77
70.  3.90 Harsha Paladugu
70.  3.90 Peter Preston
72.  3.93 hydynn
73.  3.94 Cody_Caston
73.  3.94 tommyo11
75.  3.95 lumes2121
75.  3.95 Jammy
77.  3.96 Parke187
78.  4.00 VectorCubes
79.  4.07 Cale S
80.  4.11 Cooki348
81.  4.15 Cubey_Tube
82.  4.16 Homeschool Cubing
83.  4.19 TheReasonableCuber
84.  4.21 Timona
85.  4.25 TheEpicCuber
86.  4.27 hah27
87.  4.28 That1Cuber
88.  4.35 d2polld
89.  4.39 trangium
89.  4.39 quing
91.  4.40 Paradox4
92.  4.42 hebscody
93.  4.47 Luke Solves Cubes
94.  4.53 Aadil ali
94.  4.53 Edward4
96.  4.58 Loffy8
97.  4.62 abunickabhi
98.  4.63 ichcubegerne
98.  4.63 bennettstouder
100.  4.66 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
100.  4.66 Legendary_X
100.  4.66 nigelthecuber
103.  4.68 vedroboev
104.  4.69 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
105.  4.71 InlandEmpireCuber
106.  4.74 G2013
107.  4.92 i eat air
108.  4.93 DynaXT
109.  4.96 Isaiah The Scott
110.  5.03 ikae
111.  5.10 cuberswoop
112.  5.15 Li Xiang
113.  5.17 NewoMinx
114.  5.18 rdurette10
115.  5.20 rlnninja44
116.  5.27 TheKaeden10
117.  5.33 SpiFunTastic
117.  5.33 Abram Grimsley
119.  5.36 KamTheCuber
120.  5.43 carlosvilla9
121.  5.45 qatumciuzacqul
122.  5.49 kumato
122.  5.49 SpeedCubeReview
124.  5.60 rubiksman0
125.  5.78 Tyler Bennett
126.  5.79 Kenzo
127.  5.83 Poorcuber09
128.  5.98 TheSlowCuber
129.  5.99 GooseCuber
130.  6.03 falsnn
131.  6.34 cubing_addict
132.  6.35 Henri Leinfelder
133.  6.53 Mike Hughey
134.  6.61 MarkA64
135.  6.79 John123
136.  7.02 linus.sch
137.  7.12 Arnavol
138.  7.23 josephcuber
139.  7.28 Cuber15
140.  7.57 YPerm
141.  7.64 WHACKITROX
142.  7.69 Travelingyoyokid
143.  7.86 NONOGamer12
144.  7.89 Rubika-37-021204
145.  8.07 MazeHew
146.  8.27 Lubot99
147.  8.29 sporteisvogel
148.  8.33 Allan Foltz
148.  8.33 Jrg
150.  8.69 jakesamarel
151.  8.87 traincubes
152.  9.01 cazandominic
153.  9.09 kflynn
154.  9.11 One Wheel
155.  9.38 tungsten
156.  9.99 ShortStuff
157.  10.17 Krökeldil
158.  10.30 Jacobcuber
159.  11.35 Mr Cuber
160.  11.50 Sellerie11
161.  12.03 Jacck
162.  13.07 Gamerwhocubes
163.  13.62 Fin
164.  13.71 FH1986
165.  13.91 GCoolCuber
166.  15.47 Panagiotis Christopoulos
167.  16.20 MatsBergsten
168.  18.24 V1M0HHH
169.  18.41 Tecknet
170.  18.96 Sir
171.  24.47 panicChris
172.  30.47 Fabian F


*3x3x3*(235)
1.  5.60 Luke Garrett
2.  6.39 BrianJ
3.  7.05 RP_Cubed


Spoiler



4.  7.32 gsingh
5.  7.35 Legomanz
5.  7.35 Zeke Mackay
7.  7.39 Shaun Mack
8.  7.50 David ep
9.  7.58 Ash Black
10.  7.68 Brendyn Dunagan
11.  7.70 BradyCubes08
12.  7.83 ExultantCarn
13.  7.85 darrensaito
14.  7.93 Adam Chodyniecki
15.  8.03 FishyIshy
16.  8.04 DLXCubing
17.  8.14 Christopher Fandrich
17.  8.14 tsutt099
19.  8.20 NewoMinx
20.  8.25 Yo123
21.  8.27 parkertrager
22.  8.33 asacuber
23.  8.48 Charles Jerome
24.  8.52 Heewon Seo
24.  8.52 kahvipelle123
26.  8.53 cuberkid10
27.  8.54 tJardigradHe
28.  8.80 Aleksandar Dukleski
29.  9.09 lilwoaji
30.  9.12 Oxzowachi
31.  9.19 Sean Hartman
32.  9.20 Dream Cubing
33.  9.24 alyzsnyzs
34.  9.32 Tues
35.  9.37 Vlad Hordiienko
36.  9.40 Hayden Ng
37.  9.43 Jammy
38.  9.45 leomannen
39.  9.46 Cuber2s
40.  9.48 Carter Bitz
40.  9.48 DistanceRunner25
42.  9.57 Icecube77
43.  9.59 Cale S
43.  9.59 mihnea3000
45.  9.66 yijunleow
46.  9.68 Harsha Paladugu
47.  9.73 FaLoL
48.  9.76 BradenTheMagician
49.  9.80 tommyo11
50.  9.85 hah27
51.  9.87 eyeballboi
52.  9.91 V Achyuthan
53.  9.93 Parke187
54.  9.94 Caíque crispim
55.  9.96 Chris Van Der Brink
56.  10.04 SirWaffle
57.  10.08 edsch
58.  10.16 TheDubDubJr
59.  10.19 ichcubegerne
60.  10.23 VectorCubes
61.  10.24 DGCubes
62.  10.27 James Chang
63.  10.32 EvanWright1
64.  10.40 vedroboev
65.  10.53 wearephamily1719
65.  10.53 qaz
67.  10.54 DhruvA
68.  10.67 Antto Pitkänen
69.  10.70 Liam Wadek
70.  10.76 The Cubing Fanatic
71.  10.81 20luky3
71.  10.81 G2013
73.  10.82 KingCanyon
73.  10.82 Oliver Pällo
75.  10.87 Fred Lang
76.  11.05 Nuuk cuber
77.  11.11 Cody_Caston
78.  11.16 TheReasonableCuber
79.  11.20 abunickabhi
80.  11.25 Paradox4
81.  11.31 MattP98
82.  11.40 weatherman223
83.  11.41 any name you wish
84.  11.47 Cubey_Tube
85.  11.60 MCuber
86.  11.64 sigalig
87.  11.67 Cooki348
88.  11.76 FHAT_PHUT
89.  11.81 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
90.  11.82 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
90.  11.82 Kacper Jędrzejuk
92.  11.84 Ghost Cuber 
93.  11.87 JakeAK
94.  11.92 d2polld
94.  11.92 TheEpicCuber
96.  11.95 Imsoosm
97.  12.05 PCCuber
98.  12.09 rubiksman0
99.  12.16 Calumv 
100.  12.27 agradess2
101.  12.31 SpeedyOctahedron
102.  12.32 KamTheCuber
103.  12.47 breadears
104.  12.49 bulkocuber
105.  12.51 Timona
106.  12.58 TheCubingAddict980
107.  12.69 midnightcuberx
107.  12.69 Victor Tang
109.  12.71 beabernardes
110.  12.76 Neon47
111.  12.77 zSquirreL
112.  13.06 trangium
112.  13.06 i eat air
114.  13.09 Peter Preston
115.  13.15 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
116.  13.17 ican97
117.  13.23 Cuber15
118.  13.29 InlandEmpireCuber
119.  13.32 Aadil ali
120.  13.40 Winfaza
121.  13.44 bennettstouder
122.  13.48 lumes2121
123.  13.50 Sub1Hour
124.  13.54 qatumciuzacqul
125.  13.78 Loffy8
126.  13.96 TheSlowCuber
127.  14.13 SpiFunTastic
128.  14.16 leolrg
129.  14.35 Triangles_are_cubers
130.  14.37 SpeedCubeReview
131.  14.38 Luke Solves Cubes
132.  14.58 sascholeks
133.  14.71 cuberswoop
134.  14.72 Lvl9001Wizard
135.  14.75 baseballjello67
136.  14.76 John123
137.  14.88 CornerTwisted
138.  14.89 nms777
139.  15.25 JustGoodCuber
140.  15.54 xyzzy
141.  15.63 elimescube
142.  15.69 Mikel
143.  15.77 kumato
143.  15.77 nigelthecuber
145.  16.03 TheKaeden10
146.  16.13 carlosvilla9
147.  16.44 Henri Leinfelder
147.  16.44 Abram Grimsley
149.  16.53 Isaiah The Scott
150.  16.61 That1Cuber
151.  16.76 White KB
152.  16.80 Petri Krzywacki
153.  16.94 Li Xiang
154.  17.12 rdurette10
155.  17.15 Leila
156.  17.27 Homeschool Cubing
157.  17.46 Tyler Bennett
158.  17.48 Kenzo
159.  17.56 Travelingyoyokid
160.  17.66 MarkA64
161.  17.97 Ayce
162.  18.13 hydynn
163.  18.22 trivula16
164.  18.52 DynaXT
165.  18.76 stanley chapel
166.  18.90 Sellerie11
167.  19.29 UnknownCanvas
168.  19.48 hebscody
169.  19.50 Poorcuber09
170.  19.74 Mike Hughey
171.  20.06 jakesamarel
172.  20.23 Calcube
173.  20.24 Jake has a MOYU and GAN
174.  20.70 ikae
175.  21.08 YPerm
176.  21.15 myoder
177.  21.38 Allan Foltz
178.  21.59 Jrg
179.  21.76 GooseCuber
180.  21.90 sporteisvogel
181.  21.96 josephcuber
182.  22.30 Elisa Rippe
183.  22.33 zakikaz
184.  23.06 CuberDawnF2L
185.  23.32 falsnn
186.  23.78 MazeHew
187.  23.82 linus.sch
188.  24.27 One Wheel
189.  24.63 Edward4
190.  24.83 Lubot99
191.  25.32 alexed
192.  25.59 NONOGamer12
193.  25.74 Rubika-37-021204
194.  26.25 Tecknet
195.  26.75 cubingmom2
196.  27.33 Justplayingwithx
197.  27.44 Arnavol
198.  28.38 NoSekt
199.  28.50 N4C0
200.  28.80 traincubes
201.  29.77 gargshweta
202.  29.78 Nash171
203.  30.51 kflynn
204.  30.77 MatsBergsten
205.  30.91 WHACKITROX
206.  31.05 Gamerwhocubes
207.  31.67 Fin
208.  32.42 cubing_addict
209.  32.65 jeff1867
210.  32.79 tungsten
211.  32.99 auntie
212.  34.79 Jacck
213.  35.04 Areeb shehzad
214.  35.58 Mr Cuber
215.  35.82 Abucuberksa
216.  38.66 Jacobcuber
217.  40.16 Lutz_P
218.  40.20 TheSagerCubeMaster
219.  41.65 GCoolCuber
220.  44.22 JailtonMendes
221.  44.48 HelgeBerlin
222.  45.80 panicChris
223.  46.30 V1M0HHH
224.  46.64 ShortStuff
225.  47.61 cazandominic
226.  50.94 oneshot
227.  51.96 FH1986
228.  54.41 Panagiotis Christopoulos
229.  1:01.81 Maruf99
230.  1:03.03 Aalbino
231.  1:05.14 Fabian F
232.  1:07.60 creamwAstaKen
233.  1:13.03 Sir
234.  1:19.47 Crazycuber-Gan
235.  DNF MartinN13


*4x4x4*(122)
1.  29.02 tJardigradHe
2.  29.21 BrianJ
3.  29.52 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  29.61 Luke Garrett
5.  30.31 Carter Bitz
6.  30.40 Jacob Nokes
7.  31.34 Sean Hartman
8.  31.45 PeterH2N
9.  32.53 Ash Black
10.  32.88 JackPfeifer
11.  33.32 NewoMinx
12.  33.79 RP_Cubed
13.  33.90 Shaun Mack
14.  34.35 G2013
15.  35.71 yijunleow
16.  35.76 Dream Cubing
17.  36.14 FaLoL
18.  36.16 leomannen
19.  37.02 Hayden Ng
20.  37.57 ichcubegerne
21.  38.03 MCuber
22.  38.11 TheDubDubJr
23.  39.21 Cale S
24.  39.24 20luky3
25.  39.29 DGCubes
26.  39.30 Neon47
27.  39.35 tsutt099
28.  39.57 BradenTheMagician
29.  39.86 Liam Wadek
30.  40.21 alyzsnyzs
31.  40.67 Aleksandar Dukleski
32.  40.97 qaz
33.  41.10 Victor Tang
34.  41.24 tommyo11
35.  42.09 Tues
36.  42.18 Icecube77
37.  42.21 agradess2
38.  42.52 zSquirreL
39.  42.59 edsch
40.  42.78 Christopher Fandrich
40.  42.78 João Vinicius
42.  43.70 rubiksman0
43.  44.70 SirWaffle
44.  45.77 Chris Van Der Brink
45.  46.23 Jammy
46.  47.24 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
47.  47.29 James Chang
48.  47.30 TheReasonableCuber
49.  47.43 ExultantCarn
50.  47.64 abunickabhi
51.  47.84 wearephamily1719
52.  49.19 Harsha Paladugu
53.  49.41 SpeedCubeReview
53.  49.41 Nuuk cuber
55.  49.71 beabernardes
55.  49.71 FHAT_PHUT
57.  50.24 Cubey_Tube
58.  50.44 weatherman223
59.  50.67 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
60.  51.26 Winfaza
61.  51.53 Antto Pitkänen
62.  51.72 bennettstouder
63.  52.09 xyzzy
64.  52.71 Cooki348
65.  52.80 V Achyuthan
66.  53.03 Peter Preston
67.  53.35 vedroboev
68.  54.31 Timona
69.  54.52 Loffy8
70.  54.76 lumes2121
71.  55.18 breadears
72.  57.83 Kacper Jędrzejuk
73.  58.15 d2polld
74.  58.18 elimescube
75.  58.40 qatumciuzacqul
76.  58.62 CornerTwisted
77.  1:00.91 Li Xiang
78.  1:00.93 carlosvilla9
79.  1:01.44 DynaXT
80.  1:02.51 Triangles_are_cubers
81.  1:04.86 Calcube
82.  1:05.06 Paradox4
83.  1:05.55 kumato
84.  1:05.62 stanley chapel
85.  1:05.85 rdurette10
86.  1:07.54 Poorcuber09
87.  1:08.22 Sellerie11
88.  1:08.96 nms777
89.  1:12.83 Luke Solves Cubes
90.  1:14.41 One Wheel
91.  1:14.81 Abram Grimsley
92.  1:17.02 Jrg
93.  1:22.63 Mike Hughey
94.  1:24.84 hebscody
95.  1:25.74 freshcuber.de
96.  1:25.93 Isaiah The Scott
97.  1:26.68 nigelthecuber
98.  1:27.40 linus.sch
99.  1:28.25 Krilov
100.  1:29.31 That1Cuber
101.  1:30.92 Homeschool Cubing
102.  1:31.98 Rubika-37-021204
103.  1:32.88 i eat air
104.  1:36.54 thomas.sch
105.  1:36.95 sporteisvogel
106.  1:37.60 Edward4
107.  1:43.28 josephcuber
108.  1:44.41 Tyler Bennett
109.  1:46.73 John123
110.  1:48.01 Jacck
111.  1:51.26 MazeHew
112.  1:57.14 TheKaeden10
113.  2:01.50 MatsBergsten
114.  2:01.69 NoSekt
115.  2:16.34 YPerm
116.  2:16.82 NONOGamer12
117.  2:21.22 Gamerwhocubes
118.  2:31.07 Arnavol
119.  3:09.22 traincubes
120.  4:06.62 FH1986
121.  5:16.63 panicChris
122.  DNF Heewon Seo


*5x5x5*(74)
1.  50.44 tJardigradHe
2.  54.35 Dream Cubing
3.  56.81 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  57.57 cuberkid10
5.  59.09 Hayden Ng
6.  1:00.10 Carter Bitz
7.  1:01.20 RP_Cubed
8.  1:02.80 Luke Garrett
9.  1:04.24 Ash Black
10.  1:04.86 PeterH2N
11.  1:06.63 FaLoL
12.  1:07.89 ichcubegerne
13.  1:07.91 Victor Tang
14.  1:13.30 G2013
15.  1:13.97 agradess2
16.  1:15.57 tsutt099
17.  1:16.95 BradenTheMagician
18.  1:18.07 Aleksandar Dukleski
19.  1:18.52 alyzsnyzs
20.  1:19.18 SirWaffle
21.  1:20.74 Liam Wadek
22.  1:20.81 João Vinicius
23.  1:21.13 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
24.  1:22.60 Nuuk cuber
25.  1:23.03 Keroma12
26.  1:23.81 tommyo11
27.  1:24.06 Tues
28.  1:24.91 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
29.  1:26.12 DGCubes
30.  1:26.23 Chris Van Der Brink
31.  1:26.88 qaz
32.  1:27.51 Christopher Fandrich
33.  1:28.64 xyzzy
34.  1:33.90 Antto Pitkänen
35.  1:34.94 TheReasonableCuber
36.  1:34.97 Jammy
37.  1:38.77 zSquirreL
38.  1:39.36 beabernardes
39.  1:39.95 Kit Clement
40.  1:42.54 James Chang
41.  1:42.76 Kacper Jędrzejuk
42.  1:43.36 edsch
43.  1:45.39 carlosvilla9
44.  1:47.49 elimescube
45.  1:49.22 Peter Preston
46.  1:49.47 Timona
47.  1:52.42 lumes2121
48.  1:52.54 breadears
49.  1:58.84 Poorcuber09
50.  1:59.77 rdurette10
51.  1:59.79 weatherman223
52.  2:03.72 Calcube
53.  2:03.99 Loffy8
54.  2:07.67 One Wheel
55.  2:12.89 nms777
56.  2:15.47 Jrg
57.  2:23.06 Homeschool Cubing
58.  2:23.75 kumato
59.  2:26.78 qatumciuzacqul
60.  2:27.33 Rubika-37-021204
61.  2:29.72 Winfaza
62.  2:37.39 Isaiah The Scott
63.  2:41.41 thomas.sch
64.  2:46.24 Lubot99
65.  2:53.47 sporteisvogel
66.  2:57.13 Jacck
67.  3:06.70 Mike Hughey
68.  3:10.23 freshcuber.de
69.  3:52.61 MatsBergsten
70.  4:54.33 WHACKITROX
71.  DNF quing
71.  DNF Triangles_are_cubers
71.  DNF linus.sch
71.  DNF Luke Solves Cubes


*6x6x6*(38)
1.  1:39.13 Dream Cubing
2.  1:39.40 tJardigradHe
3.  1:41.91 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  1:43.75 cuberkid10
5.  1:47.59 Carter Bitz
6.  1:55.03 Ash Black
7.  1:57.35 ichcubegerne
8.  2:02.44 Hayden Ng
9.  2:03.03 Luke Garrett
10.  2:08.84 FaLoL
11.  2:09.42 Keroma12
12.  2:11.07 agradess2
13.  2:14.45 Liam Wadek
14.  2:25.20 Tues
15.  2:30.28 João Vinicius
16.  2:31.32 xyzzy
17.  2:33.12 alyzsnyzs
18.  2:37.68 Nuuk cuber
19.  2:45.13 Neon47
20.  2:46.04 TheReasonableCuber
21.  2:48.49 Jammy
22.  2:59.54 zSquirreL
23.  3:01.96 tommyo11
24.  3:12.66 carlosvilla9
25.  3:39.70 One Wheel
26.  3:57.47 Jrg
27.  4:16.50 rdurette10
28.  4:34.22 Homeschool Cubing
29.  4:36.76 Loffy8
30.  4:44.85 Poorcuber09
31.  4:47.71 thomas.sch
32.  4:49.65 Rubika-37-021204
33.  4:49.92 lumes2121
34.  5:05.40 sporteisvogel
35.  5:07.07 Jacck
36.  5:21.08 nms777
37.  5:29.16 Mike Hughey
38.  7:43.10 MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(34)
1.  2:13.57 Dream Cubing
2.  2:40.60 ichcubegerne
3.  2:46.77 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  2:57.78 Ash Black
5.  2:59.42 cuberkid10
6.  2:59.59 Hayden Ng
7.  3:06.91 Carter Bitz
8.  3:12.20 RP_Cubed
9.  3:13.06 Liam Wadek
10.  3:15.79 tJardigradHe
11.  3:28.34 fun at the joy
12.  3:35.09 agradess2
13.  3:50.01 Nuuk cuber
14.  4:06.67 Tues
15.  4:06.81 João Vinicius
16.  4:12.95 Jammy
17.  4:21.65 qaz
18.  4:30.68 Neon47
19.  4:32.82 TheReasonableCuber
20.  5:31.53 One Wheel
21.  6:02.32 Jrg
22.  6:06.34 CornerTwisted
23.  6:10.12 carlosvilla9
24.  6:32.31 lumes2121
25.  6:43.27 Rubika-37-021204
26.  6:45.11 rdurette10
27.  6:47.29 thomas.sch
28.  7:23.11 filmip
29.  7:39.33 nms777
30.  8:23.28 Mike Hughey
31.  DNF Zeke Mackay
31.  DNF Antto Pitkänen
31.  DNF Poorcuber09
31.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(46)
1.  4.29 Yo123
2.  4.64 Caíque crispim
3.  5.41 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  5.53 CornerTwisted
5.  6.43 JakeAK
6.  7.04 TheDubDubJr
7.  7.24 jeff1867
8.  7.79 Luke Garrett
9.  8.77 Imsoosm
10.  9.60 Tues
11.  9.61 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
12.  10.34 sigalig
13.  10.71 Sean Hartman
14.  11.33 That1Cuber
15.  11.58 alyzsnyzs
16.  12.96 hah27
17.  13.27 agradess2
18.  13.51 tsutt099
19.  15.45 BradenTheMagician
20.  16.02 Ash Black
21.  16.55 ichcubegerne
22.  16.56 Shaun Mack
23.  16.87 Li Xiang
24.  19.67 Mike Hughey
25.  21.03 James Chang
26.  22.55 Carter Bitz
27.  24.35 MatsBergsten
28.  26.62 Hayden Ng
29.  28.43 RP_Cubed
30.  31.74 zSquirreL
31.  31.90 carlosvilla9
32.  37.49 Jammy
33.  37.63 Nuuk cuber
34.  44.69 Legendary_X
35.  45.36 Jacck
36.  47.12 qaz
37.  50.06 sporteisvogel
38.  50.43 Homeschool Cubing
39.  53.05 WHACKITROX
40.  57.72 hydynn
41.  1:09.19 Arnavol
42.  1:24.88 Sellerie11
43.  DNF kumato
43.  DNF Travelingyoyokid
43.  DNF TheReasonableCuber
43.  DNF Krökeldil


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(33)
1.  18.54 JakeAK
2.  20.67 sigalig
3.  22.99 G2013


Spoiler



4.  23.30 tommyo11
5.  24.85 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
6.  27.17 hah27
7.  27.67 RP_Cubed
8.  28.39 ican97
9.  29.67 Victor Tang
10.  35.20 Keroma12
11.  48.62 Skullush
12.  53.60 Sean Hartman
13.  1:06.03 TheEpicCuber
14.  1:06.80 SirWaffle
15.  1:08.17 qatumciuzacqul
16.  1:27.90 alyzsnyzs
17.  1:32.09 Mike Hughey
18.  1:38.99 Jammy
19.  1:49.64 Ash Black
20.  1:53.86 MatsBergsten
21.  2:04.46 James Chang
22.  2:19.64 d2polld
23.  2:36.64 filmip
24.  2:44.82 carlosvilla9
25.  2:51.42 elimescube
26.  2:58.42 V Achyuthan
27.  3:45.31 agradess2
28.  3:52.90 sporteisvogel
29.  3:58.47 Jacck
30.  DNF Luke Garrett
30.  DNF freshcuber.de
30.  DNF Koen van Aller
30.  DNF Sellerie11


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(12)
1.  1:44.00 sigalig
2.  2:02.01 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  2:26.49 Victor Tang


Spoiler



4.  3:44.81 G2013
5.  3:51.27 Keroma12
6.  6:57.02 tommyo11
7.  7:53.48 Sean Hartman
8.  8:04.55 MatsBergsten
9.  11:15.04 Jacck
10.  11:28.46 filmip
11.  DNF RP_Cubed
11.  DNF hah27


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(9)
1.  3:31.64 sigalig
2.  4:23.78 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  4:45.95 Victor Tang


Spoiler



4.  6:57.18 hah27
5.  6:57.75 G2013
6.  11:44.80 RP_Cubed
7.  15:52.04 Sean Hartman
8.  17:01.58 MatsBergsten
9.  DNF Aluminum


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(2)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten
1.  DNF Victor Tang

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(11)
1.  31/33 59:04 Keroma12
2.  11/13 44:54 RP_Cubed
3.  4/4 17:26 filmip


Spoiler



4.  4/4 18:26 Jacck
5.  3/3 20:27 alyzsnyzs
6.  2/2 1:11 G2013
7.  2/2 1:53 hah27
8.  2/2 1:57 jeff1867
9.  2/2 7:08 MatsBergsten
10.  2/3 18:55 Ash Black
11.  2/3 31:08 Ayce


*3x3x3 one-handed*(133)
1.  11.46 lilwoaji
2.  11.58 Luke Garrett
3.  11.64 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  11.93 NathanaelCubes
5.  12.82 asacuber
6.  12.99 parkertrager
7.  13.09 Ash Black
8.  13.51 Shaun Mack
9.  13.75 Caíque crispim
10.  14.71 eyeballboi
11.  15.09 tJardigradHe
12.  15.33 NewoMinx
13.  15.36 leolrg
14.  15.52 tsutt099
15.  15.75 Sean Hartman
16.  16.02 RP_Cubed
17.  16.11 ichcubegerne
18.  16.38 Tues
19.  16.53 gsingh
20.  16.82 Hayden Ng
21.  16.89 leomannen
22.  16.99 PCCuber
23.  17.13 TipsterTrickster 
24.  17.36 Dream Cubing
25.  17.50 James Chang
26.  17.53 JakeAK
27.  17.57 qaz
27.  17.57 Victor Tang
29.  17.60 Harsha Paladugu
30.  17.84 cuberkid10
31.  18.30 midnightcuberx
32.  18.64 alyzsnyzs
33.  18.71 Carter Bitz
34.  18.72 MCuber
35.  18.74 FaLoL
36.  19.09 V Achyuthan
37.  19.44 hah27
38.  19.49 Jammy
38.  19.49 ican97
40.  19.55 agradess2
40.  19.55 Antto Pitkänen
42.  19.58 TheDubDubJr
43.  19.60 abunickabhi
44.  19.63 MartinN13
45.  19.75 yijunleow
46.  20.00 G2013
47.  20.12 Calumv 
48.  20.16 mihnea3000
49.  20.41 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
50.  20.42 TheReasonableCuber
51.  21.04 KingCanyon
52.  21.62 SirWaffle
53.  22.00 wearephamily1719
54.  22.02 DGCubes
55.  22.36 weatherman223
56.  22.64 Liam Wadek
57.  22.70 Peter Preston
58.  22.86 Sub1Hour
59.  22.89 Cale S
60.  22.96 vedroboev
61.  23.51 quing
62.  23.99 Chris Van Der Brink
63.  24.12 zSquirreL
64.  24.34 d2polld
65.  24.78 xyzzy
66.  24.89 BradenTheMagician
67.  25.01 Triangles_are_cubers
68.  25.14 trangium
69.  25.19 TheEpicCuber
70.  25.22 i eat air
71.  25.51 Nuuk cuber
72.  25.54 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
72.  25.54 Luke Solves Cubes
74.  25.66 lumes2121
75.  25.71 MattP98
76.  25.90 Winfaza
77.  25.91 InlandEmpireCuber
78.  26.10 qatumciuzacqul
79.  26.11 Fred Lang
80.  26.97 nms777
81.  27.04 tommyo11
82.  27.31 Kacper Jędrzejuk
83.  27.62 CornerTwisted
84.  27.92 Timona
85.  27.93 Mikel
86.  27.95 carlosvilla9
87.  28.28 FHAT_PHUT
88.  28.55 Cubing Forever
89.  29.23 Keroma12
90.  30.01 Loffy8
91.  30.50 rubiksman0
92.  31.06 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
93.  31.25 Cuber15
94.  31.49 John123
95.  32.46 breadears
96.  32.75 TheSlowCuber
97.  32.95 Isaiah The Scott
98.  34.45 JustGoodCuber
99.  36.21 Lubot99
100.  36.58 Aadil ali
101.  36.96 Poorcuber09
102.  37.06 nigelthecuber
103.  37.22 rdurette10
104.  37.56 Homeschool Cubing
105.  37.70 Abram Grimsley
106.  38.55 hebscody
107.  39.00 White KB
108.  39.39 VectorCubes
109.  40.14 Mike Hughey
110.  40.58 SpiFunTastic
111.  40.76 Li Xiang
112.  40.91 filmip
113.  41.98 hydynn
114.  44.14 UnknownCanvas
115.  44.16 TheKaeden10
116.  44.36 stanley chapel
117.  44.90 sporteisvogel
118.  45.32 Calcube
119.  53.75 jakesamarel
120.  53.81 Rubika-37-021204
121.  53.88 GooseCuber
122.  55.39 Jake has a MOYU and GAN
123.  1:02.62 Jacck
124.  1:04.60 That1Cuber
125.  1:05.43 NONOGamer12
126.  1:27.87 WHACKITROX
127.  1:32.78 Travelingyoyokid
128.  2:00.47 Tecknet
129.  2:00.57 GCoolCuber
130.  2:04.95 MatsBergsten
131.  2:17.79 V1M0HHH
132.  DNF jeff1867
132.  DNF Panagiotis Christopoulos


*3x3x3 With feet*(5)
1.  1:07.48 RP_Cubed
2.  1:20.09 jeff1867
3.  1:41.19 Li Xiang


Spoiler



4.  2:02.76 Nuuk cuber
5.  3:25.61 Homeschool Cubing


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(14)
1.  16.48 RP_Cubed
2.  42.32 Nuuk cuber
3.  46.46 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  52.87 ichcubegerne
5.  58.28 tsutt099
6.  1:23.49 Jammy
7.  1:30.82 TheReasonableCuber
8.  1:35.21 Homeschool Cubing
9.  1:35.36 zSquirreL
10.  1:45.58 alyzsnyzs
11.  2:02.06 Jacck
12.  2:48.43 Luke Solves Cubes
13.  2:51.45 Li Xiang
14.  3:15.03 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(7)
1.  24.00 (26, 21, 25) G2013
2.  56.67 (64, 48, 58) carlosvilla9
3.  DNF (24, DNS, DNS) Mrauo
3.  DNF (35, DNS, DNS) brad711
3.  DNF (51, DNS, DNS) CornerTwisted
3.  DNF (65, 73, DNS) hebscody
3.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) João Vinicius

*2-3-4 Relay*(58)
1.  38.64 Carter Bitz
2.  39.69 cuberkid10
3.  42.33 Hayden Ng


Spoiler



4.  44.42 BrianJ
5.  45.03 fun at the joy
6.  45.53 Ash Black
7.  46.45 Luke Garrett
8.  47.31 EvanWright1
9.  47.84 RP_Cubed
10.  48.77 Dream Cubing
11.  49.10 BradenTheMagician
12.  51.73 tommyo11
13.  52.56 ichcubegerne
14.  52.68 Sean Hartman
15.  54.77 DGCubes
16.  55.95 alyzsnyzs
17.  57.48 agradess2
18.  58.78 Jammy
19.  1:02.59 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
20.  1:02.66 vedroboev
21.  1:04.09 Tues
22.  1:04.15 TheReasonableCuber
23.  1:05.35 beabernardes
24.  1:06.94 Nuuk cuber
25.  1:07.23 V Achyuthan
26.  1:08.96 d2polld
27.  1:09.92 weatherman223
28.  1:11.14 Chris Van Der Brink
29.  1:12.85 abunickabhi
30.  1:13.41 zSquirreL
31.  1:14.28 edsch
32.  1:17.64 lumes2121
33.  1:20.23 Cody_Caston
34.  1:21.64 Peter Preston
35.  1:26.73 Loffy8
36.  1:27.07 Kacper Jędrzejuk
37.  1:32.98 DynaXT
38.  1:33.13 kumato
39.  1:33.70 Paradox4
40.  1:34.11 Poorcuber09
41.  1:34.65 Timona
42.  1:37.07 Luke Solves Cubes
43.  1:37.89 rdurette10
44.  1:42.50 One Wheel
45.  1:45.71 SpiFunTastic
46.  1:51.88 Jrg
47.  1:59.24 That1Cuber
48.  2:14.07 jeff1867
49.  2:21.37 TheKaeden10
50.  2:21.82 Tyler Bennett
51.  2:23.04 YPerm
52.  2:30.21 Rubika-37-021204
53.  2:45.79 MatsBergsten
54.  3:22.62 Jacck
55.  3:38.75 MazeHew
56.  5:26.43 FH1986
57.  DNF Antto Pitkänen
57.  DNF tsutt099


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(36)
1.  1:40.10 Sean Hartman
2.  1:42.55 cuberkid10
3.  1:44.76 RP_Cubed


Spoiler



4.  1:46.78 Luke Garrett
5.  1:48.16 fun at the joy
6.  1:54.05 BrianJ
7.  1:58.44 Ash Black
8.  2:01.63 ichcubegerne
9.  2:04.96 Hayden Ng
10.  2:11.48 EvanWright1
11.  2:12.19 Tues
12.  2:14.25 alyzsnyzs
13.  2:16.77 DGCubes
14.  2:19.84 tommyo11
15.  2:19.85 BradenTheMagician
16.  2:40.10 TheReasonableCuber
17.  2:42.56 Jammy
18.  2:44.23 Chris Van Der Brink
19.  2:44.52 Nuuk cuber
20.  2:48.36 lumes2121
21.  2:49.02 zSquirreL
22.  2:53.12 Kacper Jędrzejuk
23.  2:53.83 beabernardes
24.  3:20.70 Loffy8
25.  3:34.17 Timona
26.  3:39.90 Poorcuber09
27.  3:43.88 Swamp347
28.  3:52.61 rdurette10
29.  4:08.31 kumato
30.  4:08.76 One Wheel
31.  4:41.73 Rubika-37-021204
32.  4:50.84 Jrg
33.  5:06.43 Luke Solves Cubes
34.  5:58.26 Jacck
35.  8:20.63 MatsBergsten
36.  DNF tsutt099


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(19)
1.  3:40.15 ichcubegerne
2.  3:40.90 cuberkid10
3.  3:47.24 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  3:57.44 fun at the joy
5.  4:11.68 Ash Black
6.  5:07.78 tommyo11
7.  5:17.22 Nuuk cuber
8.  5:28.72 Jammy
9.  5:35.37 TheReasonableCuber
10.  5:38.85 Chris Van Der Brink
11.  6:42.30 beabernardes
12.  7:17.95 rdurette10
13.  7:43.00 lumes2121
14.  8:13.77 One Wheel
15.  8:41.14 Loffy8
16.  9:33.28 Poorcuber09
17.  9:52.39 Jrg
18.  10:16.68 Rubika-37-021204
19.  15:39.13 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(15)
1.  7:01.40 Ash Black
2.  7:10.45 fun at the joy
3.  7:14.90 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  7:23.39 Hayden Ng
5.  7:30.94 Sean Hartman
6.  7:48.04 agradess2
7.  8:20.00 Nuuk cuber
8.  8:28.95 Tues
9.  9:19.13 TheReasonableCuber
10.  9:59.51 Jammy
11.  12:06.04 beabernardes
12.  13:31.08 One Wheel
13.  14:22.65 lumes2121
14.  15:39.55 Jrg
15.  17:29.39 Rubika-37-021204


*Clock*(69)
1.  3.86 JChambers13
2.  4.64 edsch
3.  5.39 Liam Wadek


Spoiler



4.  5.46 Luke Garrett
5.  5.53 Brendyn Dunagan
6.  5.54 VectorCubes
7.  5.94 Oliver Pällo
8.  6.24 zSquirreL
9.  6.42 Zeke Mackay
10.  6.45 MartinN13
11.  6.85 alyzsnyzs
12.  6.89 50ph14
13.  6.90 Sean Hartman
14.  6.93 Christopher Fandrich
15.  7.47 Edward4
16.  7.70 tsutt099
16.  7.70 TheDubDubJr
18.  7.98 Li Xiang
19.  8.03 cuberkid10
20.  8.10 Kacper Jędrzejuk
21.  8.41 2019ECKE02
22.  8.43 BrianJ
23.  8.51 BradenTheMagician
24.  8.75 Chris Van Der Brink
25.  8.95 Carter Bitz
26.  9.24 CornerTwisted
27.  9.38 Nuuk cuber
28.  9.41 weatherman223
29.  9.47 Ash Black
30.  9.53 Jammy
31.  9.65 Harsha Paladugu
32.  10.15 ichcubegerne
33.  10.25 lumes2121
34.  10.31 tommyo11
35.  10.66 Triangles_are_cubers
36.  10.79 InlandEmpireCuber
37.  11.04 Shaun Mack
38.  11.09 Ayce
39.  11.41 RP_Cubed
40.  11.47 DGCubes
41.  11.72 Panagiotis Christopoulos
42.  12.45 Peter Preston
43.  12.47 Hayden Ng
44.  12.58 carlosvilla9
45.  12.60 KingCanyon
46.  12.83 midnightcuberx
47.  13.80 rubiksman0
48.  15.15 Tyler Bennett
49.  15.42 That1Cuber
50.  16.43 Cubey_Tube
51.  16.97 kflynn
52.  18.57 Jacck
53.  18.59 Travelingyoyokid
54.  19.27 sporteisvogel
55.  20.32 filmip
56.  20.45 Luke Solves Cubes
57.  20.63 Poorcuber09
58.  21.45 DynaXT
59.  21.56 d2polld
60.  21.57 Homeschool Cubing
61.  23.43 TheReasonableCuber
62.  24.87 rdurette10
63.  26.57 Abram Grimsley
64.  41.78 Arnavol
65.  42.63 MatsBergsten
66.  45.20 Loffy8
67.  DNF vishwasankarcubing
67.  DNF qaz
67.  DNF Tues


*Megaminx*(53)
1.  36.55 Heewon Seo
2.  43.48 NewoMinx
3.  46.57 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  50.09 Sean Hartman
5.  51.44 G2013
6.  52.96 RP_Cubed
7.  56.21 Ash Black
8.  57.53 Kacper Jędrzejuk
9.  1:00.49 carlosvilla9
10.  1:02.16 ichcubegerne
11.  1:03.05 BradenTheMagician
12.  1:04.28 agradess2
13.  1:05.81 TheDubDubJr
14.  1:06.07 SirWaffle
15.  1:06.26 DGCubes
16.  1:06.52 tommyo11
17.  1:07.31 Fred Lang
18.  1:07.73 leomannen
19.  1:08.13 alyzsnyzs
20.  1:09.87 Tues
21.  1:10.76 tsutt099
22.  1:11.32 Loffy8
23.  1:12.51 The Cubing Fanatic
24.  1:12.88 Jammy
25.  1:13.31 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
26.  1:14.29 Nuuk cuber
27.  1:25.77 Triangles_are_cubers
28.  1:30.91 rubiksman0
29.  1:32.52 Keroma12
30.  1:35.71 Chris Van Der Brink
31.  1:35.97 d2polld
32.  1:37.52 nms777
33.  1:40.92 João Vinicius
34.  1:42.34 CornerTwisted
35.  1:42.90 TheReasonableCuber
36.  1:58.09 SpiFunTastic
37.  1:59.53 zSquirreL
38.  2:03.30 weatherman223
39.  2:05.06 rdurette10
40.  2:05.59 Poorcuber09
41.  2:09.26 Homeschool Cubing
42.  2:12.11 nigelthecuber
43.  2:31.31 One Wheel
44.  2:31.45 Li Xiang
45.  2:32.52 Luke Solves Cubes
46.  2:42.41 Mike Hughey
47.  3:09.68 kumato
48.  3:13.27 thomas.sch
49.  3:21.64 Isaiah The Scott
50.  3:25.42 sporteisvogel
51.  3:26.28 Jacck
52.  4:13.18 Rubika-37-021204
53.  10:22.59 MatsBergsten


*Pyraminx*(102)
1.  1.83 Harsha Paladugu
2.  1.91 parkertrager
3.  2.56 Chris Van Der Brink


Spoiler



4.  2.58 Ghost Cuber 
5.  2.76 BrianJ
6.  2.90 BradyCubes08
7.  2.95 DLXCubing
7.  2.95 Cooki348
9.  3.02 Luke Garrett
10.  3.09 EvanWright1
11.  3.19 Shaun Mack
12.  3.31 Ash Black
13.  3.38 MartinN13
14.  3.41 RP_Cubed
15.  3.62 tsutt099
16.  3.63 Cody_Caston
17.  3.76 DGCubes
18.  3.81 SpiFunTastic
19.  3.98 TheDubDubJr
20.  4.01 BradenTheMagician
21.  4.09 CornerTwisted
22.  4.41 Liam Wadek
23.  4.48 wearephamily1719
24.  4.53 ShortStuff
25.  4.62 tommyo11
25.  4.62 Boris McCoy
27.  4.75 MCuber
28.  4.95 darrensaito
29.  5.09 DistanceRunner25
30.  5.12 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
30.  5.12 alyzsnyzs
32.  5.16 Nuuk cuber
33.  5.26 Kacper Jędrzejuk
34.  5.30 Sean Hartman
35.  5.32 Triangles_are_cubers
36.  5.36 NewoMinx
37.  5.56 Legendary_X
38.  5.57 David ep
39.  5.64 cuberkid10
40.  5.78 Homeschool Cubing
41.  5.87 ichcubegerne
42.  5.92 vedroboev
43.  5.95 Tues
44.  6.08 midnightcuberx
45.  6.24 lilwoaji
46.  6.29 Parke187
47.  6.36 Edward4
48.  6.50 Li Xiang
49.  6.52 GooseCuber
50.  6.58 Paradox4
51.  6.60 Aleksandar Dukleski
52.  6.65 Jammy
53.  6.79 Loffy8
54.  6.90 agradess2
55.  7.15 hebscody
56.  7.33 Poorcuber09
57.  7.41 Antto Pitkänen
58.  7.53 InlandEmpireCuber
59.  7.54 VectorCubes
60.  7.75 Isaiah The Scott
61.  7.86 carlosvilla9
62.  7.95 cazandominic
63.  8.10 yijunleow
64.  8.15 Carter Bitz
64.  8.15 Peter Preston
66.  8.17 zSquirreL
67.  8.26 Mike Hughey
68.  8.29 rdurette10
69.  8.46 jeff1867
70.  8.72 SirWaffle
71.  8.81 lumes2121
72.  9.03 weatherman223
73.  9.13 NONOGamer12
74.  9.24 cuberswoop
75.  9.27 That1Cuber
76.  9.51 d2polld
77.  9.64 TheReasonableCuber
78.  10.67 TheSlowCuber
79.  10.76 kumato
80.  10.81 Abram Grimsley
81.  10.85 Hayden Ng
82.  11.26 kflynn
83.  11.55 Tyler Bennett
84.  12.02 TheKaeden10
85.  12.10 josephcuber
86.  12.47 DynaXT
87.  12.57 Jacck
88.  12.89 KamTheCuber
89.  13.10 qaz
90.  13.12 WHACKITROX
91.  13.27 sporteisvogel
92.  13.29 Travelingyoyokid
93.  13.54 Mr Cuber
94.  14.15 Sir
95.  14.44 Rubika-37-021204
96.  14.70 jakesamarel
97.  14.87 Luke Solves Cubes
98.  16.15 GCoolCuber
99.  17.98 nigelthecuber
100.  19.70 YPerm
101.  19.92 Arnavol
102.  34.67 MatsBergsten


*Square-1*(76)
1.  6.12 David ep
2.  6.32 Oxzowachi
3.  6.89 Brendyn Dunagan
3.  6.89 Christopher Fandrich


Spoiler



5.  8.98 BradyCubes08
5.  8.98 RP_Cubed
7.  9.30 BrianJ
8.  9.35 2019ECKE02
9.  9.49 EvanWright1
10.  10.15 tsutt099
11.  10.68 Neon47
12.  11.25 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
13.  11.49 Charles Jerome
14.  11.58 Shaun Mack
15.  11.90 DLXCubing
16.  12.57 Hayden Ng
17.  12.90 Cale S
18.  13.09 Zeke Mackay
19.  13.41 Caíque crispim
20.  13.81 cuberkid10
21.  13.91 leomannen
22.  14.40 Luke Garrett
23.  14.46 darrensaito
24.  14.68 alyzsnyzs
25.  15.10 Legomanz
26.  15.64 ichcubegerne
27.  16.01 BradenTheMagician
28.  16.43 Sean Hartman
29.  16.46 Peter Preston
30.  16.88 Boris McCoy
31.  17.07 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
32.  18.24 tommyo11
33.  18.58 Ash Black
34.  19.06 beabernardes
35.  19.47 Kacper Jędrzejuk
36.  19.60 zSquirreL
37.  19.81 MCuber
38.  20.12 PCCuber
39.  20.22 Harsha Paladugu
40.  20.28 Jammy
41.  21.58 CornerTwisted
42.  22.13 TheDubDubJr
43.  22.98 wearephamily1719
44.  23.80 DGCubes
45.  24.77 weatherman223
46.  24.82 TheEpicCuber
47.  25.45 Carter Bitz
48.  25.77 rubiksman0
49.  25.85 Tues
50.  27.61 any name you wish
51.  27.81 Calcube
52.  30.39 lumes2121
53.  31.98 Nuuk cuber
54.  32.37 DynaXT
55.  32.75 Homeschool Cubing
56.  33.83 TheSlowCuber
57.  36.16 TheReasonableCuber
58.  38.50 InlandEmpireCuber
59.  42.56 Poorcuber09
60.  43.21 gsingh
61.  43.62 Li Xiang
62.  45.66 rdurette10
63.  47.18 Edward4
64.  51.55 sporteisvogel
65.  51.91 That1Cuber
66.  54.47 Mike Hughey
67.  59.45 Luke Solves Cubes
68.  1:01.50 Jacck
69.  1:03.65 kumato
70.  1:04.37 carlosvilla9
71.  1:04.97 One Wheel
72.  1:14.25 Lubot99
73.  1:16.68 Loffy8
74.  2:08.38 MatsBergsten
75.  2:43.59 FH1986
76.  2:53.11 Rubika-37-021204


*Skewb*(93)
1.  1.60 Legomanz
2.  1.69 BradyCubes08
3.  1.71 Cody_Caston


Spoiler



4.  2.04 Ash Black
5.  2.14 Charles Jerome
6.  2.32 BrianJ
7.  2.59 asacuber
8.  2.65 alyzsnyzs
9.  2.95 Cale S
10.  2.98 parkertrager
11.  3.08 tsutt099
12.  3.27 Luke Garrett
13.  3.34 NewoMinx
13.  3.34 Kacper Jędrzejuk
15.  3.41 sascholeks
16.  3.48 CornerTwisted
17.  3.56 Shaun Mack
18.  3.64 Antto Pitkänen
19.  3.68 Zeke Mackay
20.  3.75 BradenTheMagician
21.  3.77 Sean Hartman
22.  3.78 Tues
23.  3.82 RP_Cubed
24.  3.94 Liam Wadek
25.  3.96 DhruvA
26.  3.98 EvanWright1
27.  4.02 lilwoaji
28.  4.05 d2polld
29.  4.14 FHAT_PHUT
30.  4.40 VectorCubes
31.  4.53 Chris Van Der Brink
32.  4.56 Peter Preston
33.  4.57 cuberkid10
34.  4.61 TheDubDubJr
35.  4.70 Parke187
35.  4.70 MCuber
37.  4.71 weatherman223
38.  4.86 lumes2121
38.  4.86 Harsha Paladugu
40.  4.97 Triangles_are_cubers
41.  5.13 David ep
42.  5.18 cuberswoop
43.  5.22 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
43.  5.22 Carter Bitz
45.  5.33 tommyo11
46.  5.44 Jammy
47.  5.46 Edward4
48.  5.50 Aleksandar Dukleski
49.  5.67 ichcubegerne
50.  5.72 DGCubes
51.  6.44 Poorcuber09
52.  6.48 vedroboev
53.  6.49 Homeschool Cubing
54.  6.55 DynaXT
55.  6.58 zSquirreL
56.  6.59 WoowyBaby
57.  6.66 SpiFunTastic
58.  6.70 Nuuk cuber
59.  6.72 Li Xiang
60.  6.77 Cubey_Tube
61.  7.18 Hayden Ng
62.  7.32 rubiksman0
63.  7.51 yijunleow
64.  7.58 kumato
65.  7.65 TheReasonableCuber
66.  7.88 qaz
67.  7.89 Boris McCoy
68.  7.90 YPerm
69.  7.99 josephcuber
70.  8.20 Tyler Bennett
71.  8.59 agradess2
72.  8.72 nigelthecuber
73.  8.93 That1Cuber
74.  8.96 Loffy8
75.  9.05 Arnavol
76.  10.08 carlosvilla9
77.  11.06 Luke Solves Cubes
78.  11.18 rdurette10
79.  11.45 Travelingyoyokid
80.  12.76 kflynn
81.  13.39 Mike Hughey
82.  13.90 Rubika-37-021204
83.  13.93 WHACKITROX
84.  14.34 Abram Grimsley
85.  14.90 TheKaeden10
86.  15.45 FH1986
87.  16.11 Panagiotis Christopoulos
88.  17.98 Jacck
89.  20.62 sporteisvogel
90.  23.02 MatsBergsten
91.  24.60 Fin
92.  24.65 NONOGamer12
93.  26.81 CuberDawnF2L


*Kilominx*(16)
1.  20.89 NewoMinx
2.  25.00 DGCubes
3.  27.57 Ash Black


Spoiler



4.  28.69 ichcubegerne
5.  28.80 Luke Garrett
6.  31.91 Nuuk cuber
7.  43.65 Imsoosm
8.  52.87 That1Cuber
9.  54.36 Homeschool Cubing
10.  1:01.03 Mike Hughey
11.  1:04.21 TheReasonableCuber
12.  1:21.22 thomas.sch
13.  1:39.25 Rubika-37-021204
14.  2:40.27 MatsBergsten
15.  11:34.40 Jacck
16.  DNF Tyler Bennett


*Mini Guildford*(20)
1.  3:59.55 Shaun Mack
2.  4:04.55 Ash Black
3.  4:15.85 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  4:31.86 alyzsnyzs
5.  4:46.00 Tues
6.  4:51.59 tommyo11
7.  5:18.49 Nuuk cuber
8.  5:32.06 Jammy
9.  5:32.89 Kacper Jędrzejuk
10.  5:49.57 quing
11.  6:17.43 Cody_Caston
12.  6:29.56 TheReasonableCuber
13.  6:48.25 zSquirreL
14.  7:44.47 CornerTwisted
15.  7:49.58 Loffy8
16.  8:11.70 Poorcuber09
17.  8:29.60 DynaXT
18.  9:27.46 rdurette10
19.  12:05.92 Jacck
20.  13:24.86 That1Cuber


*Redi Cube*(16)
1.  6.40 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  9.65 DGCubes
3.  10.67 Ash Black


Spoiler



4.  12.23 ichcubegerne
5.  12.89 tsutt099
6.  14.80 CornerTwisted
7.  15.39 Sean Hartman
8.  20.57 InlandEmpireCuber
9.  21.05 Nuuk cuber
10.  22.40 zSquirreL
11.  22.98 Homeschool Cubing
12.  24.97 abunickabhi
13.  30.52 Mike Hughey
14.  33.29 Rubika-37-021204
15.  36.19 Jacck
16.  40.08 Tyler Bennett


*Master Pyraminx*(13)
1.  17.50 Harsha Paladugu
2.  25.04 DGCubes
3.  26.37 Ash Black


Spoiler



4.  32.97 ichcubegerne
5.  46.19 Nuuk cuber
6.  49.18 vedroboev
7.  52.06 InlandEmpireCuber
8.  54.43 Homeschool Cubing
9.  56.37 Mike Hughey
10.  1:12.55 Jacck
11.  1:14.65 Rubika-37-021204
12.  1:21.17 One Wheel
13.  1:53.06 TheReasonableCuber


*15 Puzzle*(5)
1.  17.08 Li Xiang
2.  19.51 ichcubegerne
3.  31.99 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  32.50 InlandEmpireCuber
5.  3:33.74 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(3)
1.  DNF V Achyuthan
1.  DNF Poorcuber09
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*Mirror Blocks*(16)
1.  14.42 BradenTheMagician
2.  21.55 ichcubegerne
3.  39.23 Homeschool Cubing


Spoiler



4.  39.50 Ash Black
5.  43.74 Nuuk cuber
6.  49.15 jeff1867
7.  57.15 Chris Van Der Brink
8.  59.15 zSquirreL
9.  1:00.90 OJ Cubing
10.  1:01.56 InlandEmpireCuber
11.  1:02.46 TheReasonableCuber
12.  1:08.53 WHACKITROX
13.  1:10.20 nms777
14.  1:18.32 NONOGamer12
15.  2:50.03 Rubika-37-021204
16.  4:59.34 Jacck


*Curvy Copter*(3)
1.  1:42.25 DGCubes
2.  5:51.16 One Wheel
3.  12:42.50 Jacck

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(11)
1.  16.90 TipsterTrickster 
2.  21.93 edd_dib
3.  24.23 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  25.85 rubiksman0
5.  29.22 SpeedyOctahedron
6.  55.91 Peter Preston
6.  55.91 zSquirreL
8.  1:28.90 xyzzy
9.  2:14.48 DGCubes
10.  2:29.49 One Wheel
11.  12:11.30 Jacck



*Contest results*(267)
1.  1397 Ash Black
2.  1308 Sean Hartman
3.  1306 RP_Cubed


Spoiler



4.  1293 Luke Garrett
5.  1154 alyzsnyzs
6.  1144 ichcubegerne
7.  1123 BrianJ
8.  1103 cuberkid10
9.  1078 tsutt099
10.  1036 Tues
11.  1006 BradenTheMagician
12.  1004 Hayden Ng
13.  970 Nuuk cuber
14.  964 Jammy
15.  957 Carter Bitz
16.  946 DGCubes
17.  945 tommyo11
18.  923 Shaun Mack
19.  868 TheDubDubJr
20.  857 Chris Van Der Brink
21.  834 zSquirreL
22.  829 Liam Wadek
23.  812 agradess2
24.  795 Kacper Jędrzejuk
25.  778 Dream Cubing
26.  773 TheReasonableCuber
27.  754 tJardigradHe
28.  750 NewoMinx
29.  743 Harsha Paladugu
30.  740 CornerTwisted
31.  696 leomannen
32.  684 parkertrager
33.  674 weatherman223
34.  668 G2013
35.  661 BradyCubes08
36.  659 MCuber
37.  645 Antto Pitkänen
38.  635 qaz
39.  629 Peter Preston
39.  629 lumes2121
41.  626 Cale S
41.  626 Christopher Fandrich
43.  623 EvanWright1
44.  604 Zeke Mackay
45.  601 asacuber
46.  593 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
47.  591 yijunleow
47.  591 Caíque crispim
49.  589 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
50.  585 Aleksandar Dukleski
51.  579 James Chang
52.  574 wearephamily1719
53.  559 Legomanz
53.  559 V Achyuthan
55.  553 Triangles_are_cubers
56.  552 d2polld
57.  547 edsch
58.  546 Charles Jerome
59.  545 vedroboev
60.  535 Brendyn Dunagan
61.  533 carlosvilla9
62.  528 darrensaito
63.  527 Loffy8
64.  524 gsingh
65.  520 SirWaffle
66.  515 Homeschool Cubing
67.  509 FaLoL
68.  492 hah27
69.  490 Victor Tang
70.  488 Cody_Caston
71.  484 VectorCubes
71.  484 beabernardes
73.  476 lilwoaji
74.  471 ExultantCarn
75.  468 midnightcuberx
76.  461 Poorcuber09
77.  458 Li Xiang
77.  458 rubiksman0
79.  450 abunickabhi
80.  443 Yo123
81.  439 rdurette10
82.  433 David ep
83.  414 DistanceRunner25
84.  407 Timona
84.  407 Cooki348
86.  404 Parke187
87.  402 Luke Solves Cubes
88.  401 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
89.  396 InlandEmpireCuber
90.  394 Icecube77
90.  394 DhruvA
92.  387 DLXCubing
93.  378 That1Cuber
94.  377 Cubey_Tube
95.  372 Fred Lang
96.  367 TheEpicCuber
97.  365 Paradox4
97.  365 Mike Hughey
99.  362 SpiFunTastic
100.  354 Imsoosm
101.  350 Neon47
102.  346 JakeAK
103.  340 FHAT_PHUT
104.  338 Calumv 
105.  336 kumato
106.  333 Edward4
107.  329 qatumciuzacqul
108.  324 any name you wish
108.  324 DynaXT
110.  320 xyzzy
111.  316 eyeballboi
112.  315 Calcube
113.  308 fun at the joy
114.  305 Sub1Hour
115.  301 PCCuber
116.  300 Isaiah The Scott
117.  291 jeff1867
118.  290 Jacck
119.  288 Oxzowachi
119.  288 TipsterTrickster 
121.  286 i eat air
122.  285 mihnea3000
123.  283 trangium
123.  283 TheCubingAddict980
125.  281 hebscody
126.  280 nigelthecuber
126.  280 KingCanyon
128.  279 sigalig
129.  278 nms777
130.  277 JackPfeifer
130.  277 Heewon Seo
132.  271 20luky3
133.  267 breadears
133.  267 One Wheel
133.  267 Winfaza
136.  263 MatsBergsten
136.  263 Abram Grimsley
138.  259 bennettstouder
138.  259 Rubika-37-021204
140.  256 ican97
141.  255 cuberswoop
142.  254 TheSlowCuber
143.  252 Keroma12
143.  252 MartinN13
145.  251 stanley chapel
146.  249 sporteisvogel
147.  248 Ghost Cuber 
148.  241 Tyler Bennett
149.  239 Aadil ali
150.  238 baseballjello67
151.  237 João Vinicius
152.  236 leolrg
153.  235 SpeedCubeReview
153.  235 TheKaeden10
155.  230 Oliver Pällo
156.  225 Adam Chodyniecki
157.  224 FishyIshy
158.  223 Jrg
159.  221 MattP98
160.  217 hydynn
161.  214 kahvipelle123
162.  210 KamTheCuber
163.  205 John123
164.  204 Vlad Hordiienko
164.  204 elimescube
164.  204 The Cubing Fanatic
167.  203 Cuber15
168.  200 Cuber2s
169.  189 PeterH2N
170.  188 sascholeks
171.  186 quing
172.  179 GooseCuber
172.  179 Travelingyoyokid
174.  162 josephcuber
175.  160 Legendary_X
176.  159 Boris McCoy
177.  154 YPerm
178.  150 Mikel
179.  149 SpeedyOctahedron
180.  146 Sellerie11
181.  145 NONOGamer12
182.  142 Lubot99
183.  140 JustGoodCuber
184.  139 WHACKITROX
185.  135 bulkocuber
185.  135 Henri Leinfelder
187.  134 NathanaelCubes
188.  133 Arnavol
189.  130 Kenzo
189.  130 ikae
191.  127 linus.sch
192.  124 2019ECKE02
193.  122 Ayce
194.  121 jakesamarel
194.  121 Jacob Nokes
196.  120 MarkA64
197.  119 White KB
198.  118 kflynn
199.  115 ShortStuff
200.  110 filmip
201.  105 MazeHew
201.  105 Lvl9001Wizard
203.  99 falsnn
204.  96 UnknownCanvas
205.  89 Allan Foltz
206.  87 Petri Krzywacki
207.  86 thomas.sch
208.  84 Leila
209.  82 Jake has a MOYU and GAN
210.  80 cazandominic
211.  76 trivula16
212.  75 cubing_addict
213.  71 JChambers13
213.  71 traincubes
215.  65 Panagiotis Christopoulos
216.  63 myoder
217.  61 Tecknet
218.  60 rlnninja44
218.  60 50ph14
220.  58 CuberDawnF2L
221.  57 Elisa Rippe
222.  56 Gamerwhocubes
222.  56 zakikaz
224.  54 NoSekt
225.  53 Mr Cuber
226.  51 FH1986
227.  50 Cubing Forever
228.  49 tungsten
228.  49 Fin
230.  48 alexed
231.  47 freshcuber.de
232.  46 GCoolCuber
233.  44 cubingmom2
234.  43 Justplayingwithx
235.  41 Kit Clement
236.  40 WoowyBaby
236.  40 Jacobcuber
236.  40 N4C0
239.  38 gargshweta
240.  37 Nash171
241.  31 Skullush
242.  30 V1M0HHH
243.  28 Krilov
243.  28 auntie
245.  27 panicChris
246.  26 Areeb shehzad
247.  24 Abucuberksa
248.  22 Lutz_P
248.  22 Sir
250.  21 Krökeldil
250.  21 TheSagerCubeMaster
252.  19 JailtonMendes
253.  18 HelgeBerlin
254.  15 Mrauo
255.  14 brad711
255.  14 edd_dib
257.  13 oneshot
257.  13 Swamp347
259.  11 OJ Cubing
259.  11 Fabian F
261.  10 Aluminum
261.  10 Maruf99
263.  9 Aalbino
264.  8 Koen van Aller
265.  7 creamwAstaKen
266.  5 Crazycuber-Gan
266.  5 vishwasankarcubing


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 31, 2022)

267 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 20!

That means our winner this week is *Chris Van Der Brink!* Congratulations!!


----------

